# Nail Art Stamping



## MzEmo (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey people!

OK so those of u interested in saving money and doing ur own nails at home, i came across this product called Konad nail stamping. i dont know if u can post videos on this thread but heres the link to the nail demo: YouTube - Konad Nail Art Demo Video

Ive been trying to attempt to do my own nails without going to the salon. And so far ive only mastered doing leopard and zebra printed nails. So im deciding on getting the Konad set sometime soon. I still havent decided which plates to get so ill probably be purchasing it sometime within this week and possibly post up results >.< But everything is so nice i just want to get all of it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well this is just a heads up for the nail freaks out there on specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The link to the site is mlKonad Stamping Nail Art. Shipping is not for free but the official site is way cheaper than www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art which jacked up the price a lot.

Oh and one more thing this is the nail gallery for the nail stamps: Revolutionary Nail Art System, Konad USA

edit: so dont listen to me when i said to go to http://www.konadnailart.com/index1.ht to buy the products. go to wowsocool.com because the people from konad does refers people to go to it. I believe that konadnailart.com is a fake site! so dont buy it there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry guys. but wowsocool is the real deal


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 18, 2008)

ahh thats so cool, im looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2008)

I love Konad.  I was going to do a thread on this when I actually bought the kit.    They have Kiosks at some malls and that's actually where I saw it for the first time.  It's a very neat concept.  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 18, 2008)

wow, this is pretty cool!  it looks so easy


----------



## .k. (Jul 18, 2008)

yea i have some. 
sometimes it sucks that the image plate gets all scratched up due to the scraper. and u have to have patience because sometimes the whole image does not show up correctly.


----------



## .k. (Jul 18, 2008)

yea i have some. 
sometimes it sucks that the image plate gets all scratched up due to the scraper. and u have to have patience because sometimes the whole image does not show up correctly.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the Konad kit, I think it's the A one, I love it! Bought it on holiday last year at one of the mall kiosks. I usually do my toes with one of the flower designs white on red and everyone comments on how nice it looks. I don't use it that often so the polish has lasted a long time and obviously the kit lasts forever aslong as you look after it.

It's pretty easy to get good results too - I mean even I manage it, I agree with the above poster when they say sometimes it takes a couple of goes to transfer the whole image though. True it is an expensive buy but I no longer get pedicures, I just use this instead. So it is a good money saver. Also none of my local salons offered airbrush designs anyways, so I guess you could say this is actually better.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have tried this but I have heard that it helps:

1.  Use an emery board to roughen the surface of the stamp a little to create more adhesion of the polish

2.  Apply the stamp before your nail polish is completely dry.  When I had it done at the kiosk, the girl applied polish to my nail, got the stamp ready while the polish got tacky.  Then, she applied the stamp to my nail.  It all happened very quickly.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2008)

*UPDATE:*  I finally bought it!

Here are a few pics.  *NOTE* These are crappy.  I am just now getting the hang of how to do it.  I will update with more pictures when I really get good results.  Here are a few tips:

1.  Using the Konad polish works best.  I tried using a few of my normal polishes and they were o.k. but not as vibrant as the Konad.

2.  Lightly filing the stamp helps to pick up the design better.

3.  MOST IMPORTANTLY.  Work quickly, but don't stress yourself out trying to rush like a crazy person.  Just move at an efficient pace.  AND...use LIGHT pressure when placing the stamp on the plate.  I was pressing down hard thinking that I would get a better impression and I wasn't getting anything (as you can see on the fuschia nail).  Instead I just pressed lightly, almost tapping the plate, and it came out perfectly.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been wanting to get Konads for a long time! I will now!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 29, 2008)

Btw, are you on the MUA nailboard aziajs?


----------



## ppalada (Aug 29, 2008)

i  have the konad kit..bought it a few months ago at one of those kiosks at the mall..i LOVE the houndstooth design! it is an awesome concept and it doesn't take long to get used to. I've just been too lazy to paint and stamp my nails. hahaha


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Btw, are you on the MUA nailboard aziajs?_

 
Yes ma'am.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 29, 2008)

Me too me too! I recognized your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's addictive it's not even funny. I have plenty of NFU-Oh's coming my way, and now you've convinced me to stop kidding myself and just order a Konad. I'm so broke, it's the board's fault!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Me too me too! I recognized your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's addictive it's not even funny. I have plenty of NFU-Oh's coming my way, and now you've convinced me to stop kidding myself and just order a Konad. I'm so broke, it's the board's fault!_

 
That is too funny!  I have only posted a couple of times on there so I can't believe you would recognize my hands.  LOL.

I used to be on there all day long.  You are right - it's very addictive.  

I REALLY want some NFU-Oh's.  I am going to order some in a couple weeks, maybe.  I bought a NYX polish called Purple Ave, which is ok.  It's the same concept of the opalescent flakes but I don't think it's as great as the NFU-Oh's.  You'll have to post some swatches when you get them!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 29, 2008)

I would but my camera skills suck! I've tried taking pics of my nails but I have yet to get the hang of it.
You should order the NFU-Oh's from the Ebay seller, she's very reliable, and the shipping was super quick! Someone posted close-ups of ALL the flakies today on the nb, they are insane! You should search for them!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I would but my camera skills suck! I've tried taking pics of my nails but I have yet to get the hang of it.
You should order the NFU-Oh's from the Ebay seller, she's very reliable, and the shipping was super quick! Someone posted close-ups of ALL the flakies today on the nb, they are insane! You should search for them!_

 
I just saw them!  Which one's did you order?

Did you see Scrangie's swatches too?  

Scrangie: Search results for NFU-Oh


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw both! 
I currently own: 13-46-48-49-50-60.
I have 51-52-56 on their way and now I'm lemming 59. Yeah. They're awesome!


----------



## tlc7788 (Aug 29, 2008)

nice nail


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 29, 2008)

cool i wana get one now!


----------



## TraceyyGold (Aug 29, 2008)

I laughed so much at this. Its so funny because I've never seen anything like that. The french was impresive.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 29, 2008)

I really want to try this... hope you can get it in the UK!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I would but my camera skills suck! I've tried taking pics of my nails but I have yet to get the hang of it.
You should order the NFU-Oh's from the Ebay seller, she's very reliable, and the shipping was super quick! Someone posted close-ups of ALL the flakies today on the nb, they are insane! You should search for them!_

 

Are you talking about seller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



fabulous_nails???

Gosh... why do I come on Specktra?? To furthermore spend spend spend LOL. I was curious about these NFU-Oh's...so of course I checked out the swatches...and then searched how to buy them LOL. But 8.50 a nailpolish seems a bit steep...wish she'd discount


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 29, 2008)

Your other only option though is to have them shipped from New Zealand, with a 50$ shipping cost! So, the Ebay seller is actually selling them for a pretty good price. Sure, they're more expensive than OPI, but they are so worth it! Her shipping is pretty quick too!
Today, I wore 50 over black np, and the compliments and the ohs and ahs were just flying in. They are sooooooo worth it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 28, 2008)

I am sooo excited!  After becoming as addicted to the MUA Nail board as I am to Specktra, I ordered a Konad last week and it should be here in a few days!  I can't wait to try it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, so I got my Konad, and since then, I placed 2 more orders for more plates and polishes.  I LOVE it.  For those considering it, check out www.wowsocool.com .  Their shipping is unbelieveably FAST.  Literally, I got my order 2 days after placing it.  Free shipping over $20.  Getting ready to place another order already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Awesome!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

OOO thats so cool! I think I may need to invest in one!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_OOO thats so cool! I think I may need to invest in one!_

 
Oh it is!  I made my first order with just the basics for less than $22 USD including shipping.  I got the stamper/scraper, the image plate holder, one plate and one polish to start.  Since I got my first package, I made 2 more orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is SO much fun!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Oct 7, 2008)

this looks amazing i really want to try it!!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, so I got my Konad, and since then, I placed 2 more orders for more plates and polishes.  I LOVE it.  For those considering it, check out www.wowsocool.com .  Their shipping is unbelieveably FAST.  Literally, I got my order 2 days after placing it.  Free shipping over $20.  Getting ready to place another order already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Awesome!_

 
Wowsocool.com is a great site.  They have great customer service too.  I order a few basics from them and bought other plates and polishes from my local mall.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 10, 2008)

I am loving my nail stamper!!  I have a few pics to share.  I repaint and stamp every day.  DH thinks I am nuts, but it's relaxing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1st - China Glaze Liquid Leather, China Glaze Shocking Pink ring fingers, stamped with Konad plate M57 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














2nd - China Glaze Liquid Leather topped with Viva La Diva #70, China Glaze Aqua Baby ring fingers, and stamped with Konad plate M57


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 10, 2008)

^ Those looks awesome! I love that you put a diff color for your ring finger nail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want the nail stamp!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_^ Those looks awesome! I love that you put a diff color for your ring finger nail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want the nail stamp!_

 
My sis said they have it in SFMall in the kiosks but they are hella more expensive than buying it online.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 10, 2008)

I love, love, love Konad!
It's amazing what an absolute amateur like me can do with those things!


----------



## youngBEAUTY (Nov 14, 2008)

GOTTA LOVE THAT KONAD!!


----------



## Nightvamp (Nov 15, 2008)

with me, it isn't working with normal nail polish


----------



## aziajs (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nightvamp* 

 
_with me, it isn't working with normal nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have to play around with it.  I have found that some work better than others.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 27, 2008)

Success!!  There is some tip wear and dry cuticles (just washed dishes) but I had to post this.  It came out well.

Konad M60 image plate
Sally Hansen polishes without names - one is a garnet color, the other is a ruby color.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 2, 2008)

More:


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

beautiful nails ladies! i need to get me one of those


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 3, 2008)

I have one and it doesn't work at all. I've tried it wet, dry, in between, scraping the stamper a bit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd appreciate any tips or tricks because the designs are so pretty.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I have one and it doesn't work at all. I've tried it wet, dry, in between, scraping the stamper a bit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd appreciate any tips or tricks because the designs are so pretty._

 
Ok.  When I first got it I tried it and failed horribly.  The design wouldn't transfer.  The polish wouldn't show up.  It was a mess.  I left it alone for about a month.  I recently picked it up again and love it.  

1.  What type of polish are you using?  The Konad polishes work well because they are thicker but just about any polish will work.  I will say that sheer polishes and glazes probably won't work that well.

2.  Paint you polish onto the plate and then lightly scrape off the excess.  Don't use a lot of pressure.  You'll scratch up your plates and you'll also remove too much polish.

3.  Try to vary the pressure you use on the stamper when you press on the plate.  Depending on the design you can use very light pressure and some designs require a little more pressure to transfer properly.  You can also try rolling or rocking the stamp onto the plate to pick up the design.  And another thing to consider is what area of the stamper you are using to pick up the image.  Play around with it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

everyone's nails look so awesome! i want one so bad but am scared because my nails are soo short


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 27, 2009)

I just used this for the first time, but my nails look kind of poopy so I'll wait until I get better to take pics xD
I want to order more plates asap!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Mar 15, 2009)

I just got this yesterday; I am in LOVE! I can wait to post some pictures!!!


----------



## trincess (Mar 18, 2009)

I got my Konad stamper and 6 palettes today! Although I've not really gotten around it yet, I just love it!

Here is my first stamping, the purple zebra look =D


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 19, 2009)

AAAHHHH - it's bad enough that this place is turning me into a MAC addict, but now I'm really wanting these too!  I'm going to have to start working more hours!!!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha. There's a stand in a mall that my bf and I go to every once in a while, and last time we walked by it I subtly let him know that if he was stumped for a gift idea for me in the future that he could never go wrong with that.

He's a smart guy though. The one time he was thinking about buying me MAC he was going to get a brush because he didn't want to get me anything I already had.


----------



## jinxkat (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the way it looks & have owned a Konad for quite awhile, but just don't have the patience to use it.


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 19, 2009)

just got the build your own kit in the mail today and tried it reall quick and i'm in love. can't wait to do more!


----------



## trincess (Mar 21, 2009)

Pink Leopard =)
Used Hello Kitty Something About Pink, Konad Special Polish in Black, Konad Plate m57


----------



## trincess (Apr 3, 2009)

Used Inglot Red Polish (Forgot the number, it's like any classic red creme polish) and Konad Special Polish in black, finally Konad Plate m63


----------



## tracyann91 (Apr 5, 2009)

OK - so I finally got some of these and I LOVE them.  I even tried using regular polish, and it works fine if the pattern is small/narrow - like the fishnet pattern.

BUT - my questions is... I can't seem to perfect the process of stamping more than once and lining up the pattern for the second stamp so it doesn't look awful.  For example - the fishnet pattern doesn't cover my entire thumbnail, so I need to stamp again next to the first stamp and I'm making a mess!!!  So right now - my thumbs are not stamped.  HELP!!


----------



## trincess (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracyann91* 

 
_OK - so I finally got some of these and I LOVE them.  I even tried using regular polish, and it works fine if the pattern is small/narrow - like the fishnet pattern.

BUT - my questions is... I can't seem to perfect the process of stamping more than once and lining up the pattern for the second stamp so it doesn't look awful.  For example - the fishnet pattern doesn't cover my entire thumbnail, so I need to stamp again next to the first stamp and I'm making a mess!!!  So right now - my thumbs are not stamped.  HELP!!_

 
uh, there is no real solution to this problem... mainly I try to cover the thumbs by centering the pattern. for example with the leopard pattern I stamp the gaps again carefully with the edge of the pattern, but with the fishnet all you can do is centering the pattern...


----------



## trincess (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## trincess (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## tracyann91 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's what I did - but I can't fit my thumb, so it's not done.  Disregard the tip wear and bad cuticles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Fingerpaints Plum Crazy for the nail color and Revlon Gold Rush for the stamping.  I love this color combo!


----------



## dirtball (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_yea i have some. 
sometimes it sucks that the image plate gets all scratched up due to the scraper. and u have to have patience because sometimes the whole image does not show up correctly._

 

do the scratches eventually start picking up color and messing up the designs? 

i just got mine and did my nails with minimal difficulty and it looks fantastic, just as good as a nail salons airbrush work!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtball* 

 
_do the scratches eventually start picking up color and messing up the designs?_

 
Not in my experience.  I have a couple that are pretty scratched but they work fine.


----------



## Jinni (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtball* 

 
_do the scratches eventually start picking up color and messing up the designs? _

 
Konad makes a plastic scraper that I like much better than the one with the metal blade. 

I got mine at Konad Stamping Nail Art
Look under "Konad Stamping Nail Art" --> "Konad Accessories". It's called Konad Scraper Plastic Blade.


----------



## dirtball (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Konad makes a plastic scraper that I like much better than the one with the metal blade. 

I got mine at Konad Stamping Nail Art
Look under "Konad Stamping Nail Art" --> "Konad Accessories". It's called Konad Scraper Plastic Blade._

 
ive been using a razor blade because when i used the metal scraper that came with it, i had to scrape it like 4 times- not time effective.....although being time effective with the razor blade does pose some safety issues. haha


----------



## mac_3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have both the metal and plastic scraper, but what works best for me is using an old credit card or a store club card. It seems to scrape the right amount off and no scratches.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 25, 2009)

i just got my konad stuff and i need more practice...


----------



## kimmy (Apr 26, 2009)

has anyone tried the solid french tip stamps? if yes, photos would be fabulous!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_has anyone tried the solid french tip stamps? if yes, photos would be fabulous!_

 
I have the plate, but I find it near impossible to line it up straight.  I have tried it a few times, but got so frustrated.  I stick with the patterned plates since I can put them on crooked and they still look nice


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_has anyone tried the solid french tip stamps? if yes, photos would be fabulous!_

 

I just ordered the french tip kit last night.  When it arrives I'll post pictures of my first attempt!


----------



## Lizzie (May 1, 2009)

Ok, so, here are my thoughts.
The French tip kit was not a good choice to start out.  It's super hard to get lined up at the tip of my nail.  Either it ends up crooked or it ends up more towards the middle of my nail.  After some trying, I got it to work, but only on some nails.  The white solid French tip kinda looks like white out tape, so I'm not a big fan.  But, the designed tips are very cute!  And, they look good even if they're not on the tip.

In short, they're nice, but also frustrating.  But it's a kind of frustrating determination.  I painted and repainted my nails for hours, just because I really wanted to make it work.  After a while, I stopped doing a base color and just started stamping for practice.  It's a cool idea, and I think I'll love it...once I get the hang of it.

My bf has polka dotted nails at the moment (I'm hiding the nail polish remover from him! haha)

Some pictures of my first attempts:
This is using the Konad white polish






This is using Sally Hanson Deepest of Violets:






They're both really sad, but I hope I'll get better.  People have been saying that it doesn't work with normal polishes.  It's kinda true because the purple I used is normally so dark that it's almost black.  However, it was almost easier for me to get a good imprint on.  

Also, be patient! Wait a loooooooooooong time for the polish to dry before applying your topcoat.  And even then don't apply more than one coat.  I messed up and smeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck everyone!  I'm off to play with it some more.

P.S. Sorry for the massive post.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 7, 2009)

Konad is sooo much easier than I had prepared myself for... here's my first attempt...


----------



## User67 (May 25, 2009)

I am soooooo ordering one of these! I can see myself becoming addicted & redoing my nails in a new design every day lol!


----------



## User67 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, I just ordered my Konad. I got the starter kit that comes with the stamper, scraper, 1 design plate & white polish. I also bought a black polish & the M57 plate that has all the animal prints on it. I'm so excited! I hope that it's pretty easy for me to do. I keep watching youtube tutorials on it hoping that by the time it comes I will already know all the good tips & tricks. I'll be sure to post my results!


----------



## trincess (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Okay, I just ordered my Konad. I got the starter kit that comes with the stamper, scraper, 1 design plate & white polish. I also bought a black polish & the M57 plate that has all the animal prints on it. I'm so excited! I hope that it's pretty easy for me to do. I keep watching youtube tutorials on it hoping that by the time it comes I will already know all the good tips & tricks. I'll be sure to post my results!_

 
if it doesn't work by the first time, don't give up! The first day I got so frustrated, then suddenly - it worked =)


----------



## User67 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_if it doesn't work by the first time, don't give up! The first day I got so frustrated, then suddenly - it worked =)_

 
Thank you! I'll remember that


----------



## dirtball (May 31, 2009)

konad's silver and gold special polishes suck. no matter what color i stamp them on top of, you can hardly see it. its almost sheer...WTF.


----------



## only1angel (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtball* 

 
_konad's silver and gold special polishes suck. no matter what color i stamp them on top of, you can hardly see it. its almost sheer...WTF._

 
Thanks for posting this! I was going to order the silver one next. 


Badkitty- (our continued convo....lol)
I'm really not doing anything special to my nails. Mine have always grown pretty fast if I take care of em and ever since I was little I painted my nails. I find that (especially from dishwashing) my nails get pretty weak and chip eventually ( but always) if I don't have polish on them. Basically all I do is file them and paint them with maybe 2 or 3 coats of polish. when the polish starts to chip, thats usually when I redo my nails. The more I keep up with that, the longer my nails get and stronger. I usually mainly do a french manicure (I've since mastered this lol) I get pedicures all the time, but never manicures. I feel like why should I waste $ when I know how to do them myself. But I've never really drawn designs or flowers, etc. on them. Can't wait for KONAD!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a link of a site I found that has 168 different designs. 
Community Nail Polish Gallery - Creme/Preppy Polka Dots

Hope it gets you inspired!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link, definitely will take a look at them.
I have pretty much same thing, my nails are harder when I have some polish one. But they always been pretty much soft and weak. I did take a lot of different vitamins they help me with the hair, but not so much with the nails. 
Konad looks like a lof of fun. I do my french mani myself also with Orly kit. Its pretty easy to me know.


----------



## only1angel (May 31, 2009)

Yea I know what you mean. After doing it yourself for so long it's kind of like you could do it with your eyes closed lol. I've been taking GNC's Women's Ultra Mega. My mom just started using it, too about a month or so ago, and her nails are just as strong as mine!!!!! My mom's nails were as weak and thin as a sheet of paper- no joke! So I think those vitamins definitely helped. She used to never put polish on or anything, she just gave up with her nails b/c they were horrible. But now she's getting manicures and showing off her nails lol


----------



## only1angel (May 31, 2009)

Did the site say how long the shipping takes? Will we get a tracking # b/c I haven't received anything yet.....


----------



## dirtball (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Did the site say how long the shipping takes? Will we get a tracking # b/c I haven't received anything yet....._

 
if you ordered your konad from wowsocool then youll get it fast. i dont remember the exact number of days, but dispite how anxious i was for it to come, i still thought it came fast! definitely less than a week.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 1, 2009)

only1angel, I have to try these vitamins. I use to take the ones from Whole Foods, the do help with the hair, but no so much with the nails.
I got email from them on Friday saying that they will ship my order on monday by USPS, so I guess there will be no tracking number.


----------



## User67 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Did the site say how long the shipping takes? Will we get a tracking # b/c I haven't received anything yet....._

 
Mine came in like 2-3 days


----------



## only1angel (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_only1angel, I have to try these vitamins. I use to take the ones from Whole Foods, the do help with the hair, but no so much with the nails.
I got email from them on Friday saying that they will ship my order on monday by USPS, so I guess there will be no tracking number._

 
Yea, definitely try them! I've had some side effects with many vitamins I've tried in the past, but nothing at all with these. But one thing- your boobs will get bigger (not kidding). My mom thought I got implants or was pregnant lmao. The weather's been really nice so last weekend my hubby n I went out to dinner and I wore a v-neck dress that showed cleavage. He actually asked if I stuffed my bra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Mine came in like 2-3 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope mine comes that soon!!!!! I'm so  excited I can't wait anymore!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 2, 2009)

wow... boob enhacer... lol
which one are you taking? they have so many there.
GNC


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 2, 2009)

I got a tracking number from wowsocool, they shipped it USPS First Class Mail. only1angel, did you get yours tracking info yet?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 2, 2009)

i ordered fri too and they shipped it yesterday, w/ the usps #, though i imagine itll take at least a week as i'm in canada.

only1angel i really like the blue & black design in that link you posted! now i wish i had gotten the m65 plate!!! *ewww i hate the 2inch past your finger nails*--> how do you...do your business? LOL


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 2, 2009)

w00t but i did get the m63, i want to try the black n white houndstooth!


----------



## only1angel (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_wow... boob enhacer... lol
which one are you taking? they have so many there.
GNC_

 
Boob enhancer- you're right about that lol. The one I have on the bottle says "GNC Women's Ultra Mega dietary supplement. Premium multivitamin designed for women 90 caplets" Here's the link 
GNC Women's Ultra Mega Multivitamin - GNC - GNC

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I got a tracking number from wowsocool, they shipped it USPS First Class Mail. only1angel, did you get yours tracking info yet?_

 
You got a tracking #?????????? When did you get it? The only email I received from them was on Saturday saying it would be shipped out on Monday (yesterday). I didn't get a tracking number. I hope that doesn't mean they didn't ship it out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i ordered fri too and they shipped it yesterday, w/ the usps #, though i imagine itll take at least a week as i'm in canada.

only1angel i really like the blue & black design in that link you posted! now i wish i had gotten the m65 plate!!! *ewww i hate the 2inch past your finger nails*--> how do you...do your business? LOL_

 
I'm like you lol. I was going through so many of the designs and wishing I had purchased more plates lol. But I guess I'll see how the ones I bought will work first then get more. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_w00t but i did get the m63, i want to try the black n white houndstooth!_

 
m63 is next on my list (I saw a nice design there that had a marble effect! along with m65, m60, and m61.



What did you guys order? Here's what I got: 
The 2 sided stamp and scraper
white polish
sky pearl polish
top coat
m50, m56, m57
Did I mention I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 3, 2009)

I got my Konad package! They send me tracking number on Monday and today I got it. I am in IL, just for reference, and the package from San Mateo, CA.
I got:
Double sided stamp and scraper
White polish
Black polish
M2 & M4

I am sure I will be ordering more if its going to work for me.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 3, 2009)

Badkitty- I'M SO JEALOUSSSSSSSSSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't even get a tracking # yet. But I'm still going to keep a lookout when I get my mail. I'm so praying they shipped it out even though I didn't get a tracking #. I can't wait to hear how it's working for you! iI wanna see pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!!!! 

(hope mine comes today, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm in New York)


----------



## only1angel (Jun 3, 2009)

Got my mail but no Konad


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww, I hope you will get it tomorrow!!!
I will try to play with it tonight and if anything good will come up, i will post pics.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 3, 2009)

I ordered on monday and my package came today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this definatly isn't easy.. lol especially using it on the opposite hand [being right handed and having to use left hand to stamp] but its fun.. practice DOES make perfect with this. im gonna play more with it soon hopefully i'll stamp it on my nails halfway decent


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm still trying to get this right...it takes alot of practice and patience or am i doing it wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## only1angel (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Awww, I hope you will get it tomorrow!!!
I will try to play with it tonight and if anything good will come up, i will post pics._

 
 I hope I get it tomorrow, too! It's just weird that I didn't get a tracking # 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, post pics, I'm dying to see how it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_I ordered on monday and my package came today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this definatly isn't easy.. lol especially using it on the opposite hand [being right handed and having to use left hand to stamp] but its fun.. practice DOES make perfect with this. im gonna play more with it soon hopefully i'll stamp it on my nails halfway decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you getting it so quickly. I'VE YET TO RECEIVE MINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please post pics. I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## only1angel (Jun 3, 2009)

Just checked my email, I finally got the tracking #. They shipped it out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought they said Monday. Oh well, at least I know it got shipped out. Badkitty, you said you got your tracking # on Monday and you got it today. So if I got the tracking # today, I guess maybe I'll expect it by Friday. I hope at least before the weekend. My 5 yr anniversary is this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I would love to dec my nails out with Konad in time for our night out (PRAYING my nails won't chip by then!!!)


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 3, 2009)

still nothing here in canada, but thats expected.
i ordered a few things:
-plate holder--> no idea if this is necessary, but thought id throw it in 
-double sided stamper & scraper
-m26, 31, 35, 45, 51, 63, 64, 73 (i'm bound and determined to make these work, hence the several plates)


----------



## only1angel (Jun 3, 2009)

gigglegirl- seems like you ordered some great plates. Considering how many you bought, I'd be just as determined to make them work, too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait to get mine. I know once I get the hang of using the ones I purchased I'm going to buy tons more. We'll probably end up collecting them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's if we get the hang of it lol. I most definitely plan on getting loads more. But that's if I could figure out how to use the ones I ordered. I hope it's not so hard.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Just checked my email, I finally got the tracking #. They shipped it out today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought they said Monday. Oh well, at least I know it got shipped out. Badkitty, you said you got your tracking # on Monday and you got it today. So if I got the tracking # today, I guess maybe I'll expect it by Friday. I hope at least before the weekend. My 5 yr anniversary is this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I would love to dec my nails out with Konad in time for our night out (PRAYING my nails won't chip by then!!!)_

 
Oh, wow. It will be my 7 year anniversary this friday. Congrats to ya and I hope you will get your konad hook before weekend.

So, I did my first mani with konad tonight, here is the results. I know its no perfect, but I think it not so bad for the first time.




MAC Peppermint Patti
Konad White
Konad M4


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ not bad at all

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Lucky you getting it so quickly. I'VE YET TO RECEIVE MINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please post pics. I'd love to see what you come up with!_

 
heres my results. it's a bit messy around the edges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









China Glaze For Audrey
Konad special polish in white
Konad IP M69


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ So pretty!!!


----------



## only1angel (Jun 4, 2009)

Just checked my mail. Still no Konad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I HOPE it comes 2morrow!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Oh, wow. It will be my 7 year anniversary this friday. Congrats to ya and I hope you will get your konad hook before weekend.

So, I did my first mani with konad tonight, here is the results. I know its no perfect, but I think it not so bad for the first time.




MAC Peppermint Patti
Konad White
Konad M4_

 
7 years? That's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's so funny yours is on Friday, and mine is on Saturday lol. Here's to a great, ROMANTIC anniversary to the 2 of us n our hubbys lol!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















. 

Wow you did pretty good for your first try. I love that design. M4 will be in my next shopping cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_^ not bad at all



heres my results. it's a bit messy around the edges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









China Glaze For Audrey
Konad special polish in white
Konad IP M69_

 

OOOOO I like this design, too. Note to self- M4 and M69 in next shopping cart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You guys make it look so easy.

Did I mention I can't wait to get mine..................


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 4, 2009)

i so need to get a good white to use for these, i love your looks ladies!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ I hope you will get it tomorrow!!!
Any plans for the anniversary? My hubby will be working late on Friday and hes working on Saturday too, so I dont know if we'll be doing anything.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i so need to get a good white to use for these, i love your looks ladies!!_

 
I think its worth it to get the Konad special white. Cause the white one is the main color in stamping IMO.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_^ I hope you will get it tomorrow!!!
Any plans for the anniversary? My hubby will be working late on Friday and hes working on Saturday too, so I dont know if we'll be doing anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I hope so, too! 
My hubby works all day Saturday, so we might go out for breakfast (depending on if we get up earlier than we usually do lol). I always have dinner ready when he gets home from work, but I'm trying to plan to cook something really nice and big (salad, app, entree, dessert,etc), something I usually don't do everyday. Mondays are his days off, so we'll be celebrating it then. He's already made reservations somewhere but I don't know what's up his sleeve lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I think its worth it to get the Konad special white. Cause the white one is the main color in stamping IMO._

 
I agree! I think white and the black one are the main colors.  I WISH I got the black, too. Looks so cute with the zebra designs. I'm getting that one next. 

I have my nails all painted and ready for Konad. Yesterday, I found this really unique color that reminds me of silverthorn e/s from the rose romance collection. I had to get it! I colored my nails with this today and I did the white french tip. Now I'm trying to decide if I should do the zebra, the leopard or the quilted pattern in white...... Maybe I'll sleep on it


----------



## User67 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm still getting the hang of my stamper. So far here is what I have done with it...










I haven't done as many awesome designs as I had hoped to do yet. Because I am such a perfectionist that if the designs don't come out right, I keep taking them off & starting all over. Then I end up getting frustrated about how long it's taking to do my nails & I end up putting it away & just throwing on a plain color. I need more practice....


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Thanks, I hope so, too! 
My hubby works all day Saturday, so we might go out for breakfast (depending on if we get up earlier than we usually do lol). I always have dinner ready when he gets home from work, but I'm trying to plan to cook something really nice and big (salad, app, entree, dessert,etc), something I usually don't do everyday. Mondays are his days off, so we'll be celebrating it then. He's already made reservations somewhere but I don't know what's up his sleeve lol.

I agree! I think white and the black one are the main colors. I WISH I got the black, too. Looks so cute with the zebra designs. I'm getting that one next. 

I have my nails all painted and ready for Konad. Yesterday, I found this really unique color that reminds me of silverthorn e/s from the rose romance collection. I had to get it! I colored my nails with this today and I did the white french tip. Now I'm trying to decide if I should do the zebra, the leopard or the quilted pattern in white...... Maybe I'll sleep on it_

 
My hubby made me a breakfast today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will make some dinner and deserts for us for tonight, so we dont have to go out. What kind of desert are you making? I was thinking of maybe chocolate fondu with some fruits.
I love how white french tip looks with grey colors, i do it a lot with MAC On the Prowl nail polish. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I'm still getting the hang of my stamper. So far here is what I have done with it...









_

 
I love the zebra design. Which plate did you use for that?


----------



## trincess (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I'm still getting the hang of my stamper. So far here is what I have done with it...










I haven't done as many awesome designs as I had hoped to do yet. Because I am such a perfectionist that if the designs don't come out right, I keep taking them off & starting all over. Then I end up getting frustrated about how long it's taking to do my nails & I end up putting it away & just throwing on a plain color. I need more practice...._

 
I ran through the same stages, I almost got mad! =) Now I've got a stamping pattern. I put my finger on a flat surface, this prevents accidentally sliding the stamp and ruining the pattern. and I always swipe the scraper the same way, press the stamper on the polish the same way and roll it on my finger the same way. I always stamp on a flat surface after stamping each finger to get rid of the excess polish and never use any polish remover during the stamping process. I only clean up in the end.


----------



## trincess (Jun 5, 2009)

Konad m56 & Pink special polish over CHG Custom Kicks


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 5, 2009)

only1angel,
so??? did you get it????


----------



## only1angel (Jun 5, 2009)

Badkitty- Guess what????????????????? 





I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG I LOVE KONAD!
It's so much fun lol. I couldn't decide what color to do the base with so I did my mani and pedi different base color. It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. I think I'm forever hooked. I'm already planning my next order lol. 
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY BADKITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AWWWWWWWWW Your hubby made you breakfast. That's so adorable! I haven't decided what dessert to make yet. My hubby LOVES chocolate souffle and I haven't made it in like a yr so I was thinking maybe that, but I wanted to make him something that he's never had before so irunno. I guess I have a few more hours to think about it before I go to the supermarket in the morning. 
Yea I love french tips- well, on just about any color lol. I mainly do white french tips, but I like to change the color around, too. 
The zebra design is plate m57, it's the same plate that I used on my nails.

Nyla2120- your designs are pretty!!!! You're like me when it comes to doing my nails. If I mess up even a little bit, I HAVE to start that finger over, otherwise I'll just keep staring at it and get annoyed lol. I'm going to have fun practicing and playing around with the plates. Practice makes perfect. 


Please keep posting your designs ladies!


----------



## only1angel (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's my mani n pedi using plate m57


----------



## only1angel (Jun 6, 2009)

I Love Konad!


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 6, 2009)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you sure you've never used konad before? haha, those look SO good.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 6, 2009)

^ hahaha thanks! yea I was suprised at how easy it was for me. Someone (I think it was in this thread) mentioned that if you press the stamp lightly it works better, but I found (for me) that if I press hard the design would stick better to my nail. My hubby was laughin at me while he was watching me do them. He said I'm a pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think he was just tryin 2 make me happy b/c he saw I was acting like I was 5 with the kit lol.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 8, 2009)

^ WOW!!! You did a great job for the first time!!!! Love the design!!! I need me M57 plate and a lot more... hahaha.
I am glad you got it on time!!!! Yeay!!!!
I was jumping up and down when I was doing them for the first time too. Cause it was coming out pretty good for the first time, so to me its new addiction also


----------



## only1angel (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree it's becoming an addiction! My mom n sis love it so much I did theirs as well and they're ordering it, too lol. I can't tell you how many compliments I got. You should've seen the looks on their faces when I told them it wasn't done at a salon hahahah.
I already placed my 2nd order. I placed it yesterday and they already shipped it out with a confirmation #. 
Yea you definitely have to get the m57 plate. I think that one will always be my fave. I think I'm going to use the plates that have the full nail designs more than just the little designs like flowers, hearts etc. M57 is a must!
I'm going to do my nails again tomorrow. I can't wait to make another design lol. I'll post pics


----------



## User67 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_My hubby made me a breakfast today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will make some dinner and deserts for us for tonight, so we dont have to go out. What kind of desert are you making? I was thinking of maybe chocolate fondu with some fruits.
I love how white french tip looks with grey colors, i do it a lot with MAC On the Prowl nail polish. 




I love the zebra design. Which plate did you use for that?_

 
M57 I believe


----------



## User67 (Jun 9, 2009)

only1angel you did an awesome job for the first time! That is so freaking hot!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am making my list. So M57 is a must. What else do you think I should get? What is your second order, only1angel? I will be doing my nails today too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Good morning girls, I have a question. Does anyone have plate m2? I was trying to play with it last night and I could not get an image on the stamper with this plate. I got only two plate, the other one (m4) working perfectly fine, but from the m2 one none of the designs came on the stamper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so sad, should I contact wowsocool.com and try to exchange it?


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 10, 2009)

I so need to get this kit.

Just so I can get the plate with the Las Vegas style poker-y images!







 ;D


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I so need to get this kit.

Just so I can get the plate with the Las Vegas style poker-y images!






 ;D_

 
You have to be careful on ebay though. There are also fake Konad image plates. I've read that the ones without "Konad" engraved are fake. The motifs are exactly the same but the quality of the engraving seems to be worse.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_only1angel you did an awesome job for the first time! That is so freaking hot!_

 
Thanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I am making my list. So M57 is a must. What else do you think I should get? What is your second order, only1angel? I will be doing my nails today too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))_

 
I got 
black polish
purple polish
pastel pink polish
silver polish
princess psyche pink polish
m45
m63
m60
m71
m44
m64


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Good morning girls, I have a question. Does anyone have plate m2? I was trying to play with it last night and I could not get an image on the stamper with this plate. I got only two plate, the other one (m4) working perfectly fine, but from the m2 one none of the designs came on the stamper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so sad, should I contact wowsocool.com and try to exchange it?_

 
I would try contacting them. I would think they would replace it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You have to be careful on ebay though. There are also fake Konad image plates. I've read that the ones without "Konad" engraved are fake. The motifs are exactly the same but the quality of the engraving seems to be worse._

 
It's pointless getting them on ebay, too, they're actually more expensive on ebay then wowsocool.com.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 10, 2009)

In case you didn't know.......

When purchasing at wowsocool.com enter code: xsparkage for 20% off.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 10, 2009)

I did contact them and said that I want exchange they said no problem, so I will be sending them m2 plate and in exchange will ask them to send me m57.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 10, 2009)

^ You're gonna LOVE m57! It'll probably be one of your fave plates from your "future collection" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I came up with yesterday. I used plate m50:


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 10, 2009)

seriously. i am loving your designs specktrettes!! i cant wait for mine to come in!!


----------



## trincess (Jun 11, 2009)

I love my full coverage palettes =) I only have one with flowery designs, m36 I think. I have two french ones, one basic (m19) and one with designs (m56), I love all of my full coverage ones, I have m57, m60, m63, m64, m65, m66, m69 m71, m73 and m74 =)


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Jun 11, 2009)

hi has anyone tried the nail diva system
itsa lot like the konad but slides the stamper on to the nail...
thanks


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_You have to be careful on ebay though. There are also fake Konad image plates. I've read that the ones without "Konad" engraved are fake. The motifs are exactly the same but the quality of the engraving seems to be worse._

 
Oh cool thanks, i didnt know this. god there's fakes of everything these days. cry.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_ 
It's pointless getting them on ebay, too, they're actually more expensive on ebay then wowsocool.com._

 
Not when you dont live in the States. Damn you international shipping!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohsewdizzy* 

 
_hi has anyone tried the nail diva system
itsa lot like the konad but slides the stamper on to the nail...
thanks_

 

Oh i think I saw this on the shopping channel years & years ago (or something very similar) looked really good, but i never trust anything from shopping channels to work as they are suppposed to.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 12, 2009)

I really want to invest in a Konad but I shouldent really as I am saving for a house....But its so tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love all your designs girls, please keep posting them


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh i think I saw this on the shopping channel years & years ago (or something very similar) looked really good, but i never trust anything from shopping channels to work as they are suppposed to._

 


well they have it at my local market/everything store i think i will try it if no one else has negitave to say about it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we  will see!
i'lllet you all know


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2009)

oh.my.goodness! I had so much fun trying to play with the konad stamper and plates!! Though I have to admit, at first I was pissed, designs weren't picking up, some of my polishes are too sheer (therefore no design on the base I had).

Plus I had a bit of a freakout.... I dropped (slightly threw) my lovely bottle of China Glaze Harmony (lovely purple) I was using to stamp over a pink. Argh purple carpet!! And in my 24 years, Ive never done this!!

I think I've started to get the hang of it, just really want to play with more plates and find some opaque polishes....I need an opaque black forsure, my blacks turned out too sheer.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_^ You're gonna LOVE m57! It'll probably be one of your fave plates from your "future collection" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I came up with yesterday. I used plate m50:




_

 
This so cute! I love it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_oh.my.goodness! I had so much fun trying to play with the konad stamper and plates!! Though I have to admit, at first I was pissed, designs weren't picking up, some of my polishes are too sheer (therefore no design on the base I had).

Plus I had a bit of a freakout.... I dropped (slightly threw) my lovely bottle of China Glaze Harmony (lovely purple) I was using to stamp over a pink. Argh purple carpet!! And in my 24 years, Ive never done this!!

I think I've started to get the hang of it, just really want to play with more plates and find some opaque polishes....I need an opaque black forsure, my blacks turned out too sheer._

 
Oh my... purple carpet... I hope the polish came off.
Konad black special nail polish works really good. I recomend to get at least black and white one from them. And a clear top. I tried 2 different clear tops and they dont really work, they smudge the designs, so I wanna order the Konad one next time.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks! 
And I agree, everyone should get the black and white polish. But I do find I've been using the white one more. I think it'll become my favorite polish for the plates. I'm actually almost done with mine lol. 
I definitely like konad's clear polish better. I haven't tried anything else yet, but I like how it's so thick and it dries so quickly.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is what I had on last week.





And this is what I have right now.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 16, 2009)

Badkitty- those look hot!!!! I love the nail color of the 1st one. What plates did you use? Are you addicted yet, b/c I am lol. I got my mom and sis into them now. I've been changing my designs every 3 or 4 days lol.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 16, 2009)

^ Thank you! I am addicted, hehe. I used only one plate so far M4, cause I ordered only two to try and one of them is not working at all. I send it for exchange, cannot wait until I am going to get M57 plate.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_This is what I had on last week.



_

 
Love this!  What color is this?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Love this! What color is this?_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dont remember the name of it, but I will look at the bottle tonight and will let you know. But its OPI nail polish.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, the yellow/green one is OPI Pooltime Lime and the pink one is Chine Glaze Rich & Famous.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 18, 2009)

i am just a itching for some more opaque colours i can use to stamp....hoping to go after work!! i do have to say, i love the china glaze romantique 2 polishes i have, they are stamping pretty awesomely and metallic like!! i want some more!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought the entire Romantique collection in the last days just to stamp with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As nailpolishes I don't really like them.. but they are so good for stamping!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2009)

Now I feel like I need to get me some!!!
When did this Romantique collection came out?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

Spring 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I deeply apologize for the pain your wallet will feel after looking at the following swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scrangie: Swatches: China Glaze Romantique Spring 2009 Collection

To imagine how they will look as stamping nail polishes....


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Oh, wow, they look so pretty. I love the purple one (Harmony) and the grey ones (Devotion and Awaken). Did you play with these at all?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

Just with one.. Emotion. The others are still somewhere between the US and Germany 
but should arrive soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Emotion on Juno from ZOYA







After I tried Emotion I was automatically lemming all of them and I thought when I buy all of them I will have a great variety of metallic nailpolishes to stamp with them on all kind of base-nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First I thought it is kinda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to buy eleven nailpolishes just to stamp with them but the possibilities with them seem endless and so I caved.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks so pretty!
I think you made a right choice. Plus China Glaze a little bit cheaper and have bigger bottles then the Konad nail polishes.
I have to check out my local beauty store to see if they still have them.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because the collection isn't really old they should still have it. 
I can't wait for the Romantique nailpolishes to arrive here.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2009)

And I am waiting for my M57 plate. They shipped it out today, i cannot wait to play with it. But I did get my China Glaze IDK n/p. I think its so cute, i missed out on this collection, I want to have like every color they had.
And your manis look so perfect all the time!!! How do you do it???


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

I am such a perfectionist when I paint my nails and I clean the mess around the nails with a q-tip and a tissue wrapped around a nail file after I did my nails and before I take the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I only have two Konad images plates but there are 12 new image plates and the double sided stamper on the way.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 19, 2009)

yay! seriously capmor I saw your nail swatch stamp on your blog and that helped me want to use cg romantique to stamp!!

but today i went to buy a few more from romantique--got adore (blueish), cherish (greenish) & devotion (silver). going to use them to stamp, prob wouldnt use em as bases.

I also bought a few others, all opi--> purple with a purpose, curry up dont be late and banana bandanna. these i think ill more likely use as bases.

but holy poop i saw the neon day glo looking ones, looked amazing!!! office appropro though? not sure yet.

lol it was funny though, dont you just want to scream konad rocks?! ppl @ chatters beauty supply where i bought the polishes today asked if my nails were airbrushed. i am quite self conscious but tried to graciously accept the compliments, but i told them about wowsocool.com! 

i was wearing ydkj by opi as a base w/ opi's alpine snow as the plaid stamped overtop. 

currently plotting what other plates i want!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 20, 2009)

question i want to pose to you guys: how are you storing all of your konad plates? I have like several and dont want to stack them. 

so what do you do? 

cd holder? some flip book? im going to look tonight before i go to the movies!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 20, 2009)

I am looking for some kind of flip book too.. like a pocket sleeve card album. 
But I am not sure where I could find them


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmm doing some googling ppl were saying they use old mini disc holders or game cube holders.

ooooooo what about a 3.5inch floppy disk holder, either flip book or hard case that you can flip through your stuff.


----------



## only1angel (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Just with one.. Emotion. The others are still somewhere between the US and Germany 
but should arrive soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Emotion on Juno from ZOYA






_

 
Love this design!!! The colors look so gorgeous together, too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_And I am waiting for my M57 plate. They shipped it out today, i cannot wait to play with it. But I did get my China Glaze IDK n/p. I think its so cute, i missed out on this collection, I want to have like every color they had._

 
Did you get your plate yet? Your gonna love that one! I now have 9 plates so far, but I find that one is gna be my all time favorite b/c I like the full nail design plates.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





I am such a perfectionist when I paint my nails and I clean the mess around the nails with a q-tip and a tissue wrapped around a nail file after I did my nails and before I take the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I know what you mean, I'm a perfectionist when I do my nails, too and I do the EXACT same thing with the q-tip lol then I use a nail corrector afterwards for the tiny hard to reach sides.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hmmm doing some googling ppl were saying they use old mini disc holders or game cube holders.

ooooooo what about a 3.5inch floppy disk holder, either flip book or hard case that you can flip through your stuff._

 
Wow that's a good idea. I'd love to see how that's working for those that have done it already.


I've been busy lately so it's been a while since I posted here, but I did take pics of my nails for you guys! I'll try to post pics of my nails tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_hmmm doing some googling ppl were saying they use old mini disc holders or game cube holders.

ooooooo what about a 3.5inch floppy disk holder, either flip book or hard case that you can flip through your stuff._

 
I was thinking about this over the weekend actually... CD binders were the first thing that came to mind...followed up by mini photo albums.

CD Binder


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ would A5 plastic sheet protectors work?  The ones that fit in ring binders?  then you could add a sticker on the front which showed which stamps are on that plate...


----------



## trincess (Jun 22, 2009)

Chg Devotion on Chg Gussied Up Green
m64


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Did you get your plate yet? Your gonna love that one! I now have 9 plates so far, but I find that one is gna be my all time favorite b/c I like the full nail design plates.

I've been busy lately so it's been a while since I posted here, but I did take pics of my nails for you guys! I'll try to post pics of my nails tomorrow for you guys._

 
No, I did not get it yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully soon. What other plates do you like?
And I cannot wait to see your pictures!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Chg Devotion on Chg Gussied Up Green
m64_

 
I love it! so pretty!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Update:
I got my M57 plate!!!! Yay!!! I cannot wait to go home and do my nails!


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_^^ would A5 plastic sheet protectors work?  The ones that fit in ring binders?  then you could add a sticker on the front which showed which stamps are on that plate..._

 
Do you mean the kind with pockets that hold CDs? I think so...
e.g. CD Page Inserts to Fit 3 Ring Binder

I'm in the process of finishing up my vanity area (read: re-organizing all of my nail stuff) so when I'm done I'll be sure to post what I did with my Konad.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2009)

has anyone tried putting two colours on a single stamp pattern (ie diff colour for petals and for the stem)?

I'm thinking of trying today. Base is banana bandana (quite sheer, bleck i think i need at least 3 coats, plus am i getting sick or do i actually detect a bit of banana scent?). going to try custom kicks and purple w/ a purpose on top. 

i love you guys sharing...perhaps i will if i get my camera going!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_has anyone tried putting two colours on a single stamp pattern (ie diff colour for petals and for the stem)?

I'm thinking of trying today. Base is banana bandana (quite sheer, bleck i think i need at least 3 coats, plus am i getting sick or do i actually detect a bit of banana scent?). going to try custom kicks and purple w/ a purpose on top. 

i love you guys sharing...perhaps i will if i get my camera going!_

 
Sound interesting, you have to take a picture!
I never tried to use two colors at the same time, well not yet.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is what I did with my new M57 plate. I know its not perfect, but still fun looking.




China Glaze Rich & Famous
Konad Black n/p
Konad Plate M57


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 23, 2009)

Yay I just got my first Konad stuff in the mail today!  I got 2 plates and the stamp+scarper but I didn't buy any of their special nail polishes. I tried stamping with a China Glaze white n/p but it stamps on really sheer..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are the special polishes a good investment?


----------



## trincess (Jun 23, 2009)

Could've been so much better, I did this in a hurry.
Konad white n/p over ChG Second-Hand Silk


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Yay I just got my first Konad stuff in the mail today! I got 2 plates and the stamp+scarper but I didn't buy any of their special nail polishes. I tried stamping with a China Glaze white n/p but it stamps on really sheer..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are the special polishes a good investment?_

 
Some girls use other n/p for stamping. I personally did not try other brands yet. I think you should get white and black n/p from konad and for other colors you can play with other brands.
Wich plates did you get?


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a question...

How are you guys getting such crisp pictures of your work?!  I've done a few looks but my pictures suck!  (And most of the time I'm a pretty decent photog!)


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Yay I just got my first Konad stuff in the mail today! I got 2 plates and the stamp+scarper but I didn't buy any of their special nail polishes. I tried stamping with a China Glaze white n/p but it stamps on really sheer..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are the special polishes a good investment?_

 
...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Some girls use other n/p for stamping. I personally did not try other brands yet. I think you should get white and black n/p from konad and for other colors you can play with other brands.
Wich plates did you get?_

 
I have to agree with this. I think some colours in other brands (e.g. China Glaze's OMG or China Glaze's Romantique collection) stamp quite well.  However I've tried many other CG polishes that don't really work at all. I'd also suggest getting the white and black (I have black pearl) special polish from Konad...and, if you want something shiny, perhaps the silver as well.  (Though I hear chrome polishes from Sally Hansen work far better!)


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Some girls use other n/p for stamping. I personally did not try other brands yet. I think you should get white and black n/p from konad and for other colors you can play with other brands.
Wich plates did you get?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I have to agree with this. I think some colours in other brands (e.g. China Glaze's OMG or China Glaze's Romantique collection) stamp quite well.  However I've tried many other CG polishes that don't really work at all. I'd also suggest getting the white and black (I have black pearl) special polish from Konad...and, if you want something shiny, perhaps the silver as well.  (Though I hear chrome polishes from Sally Hansen work far better!)_

 
Thanks ladies! I shall order the black & white special n/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got plates m57
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and m71 I'm so excited haha. Hello new obsession!

Anybody bought their rhinestones? They make nails so much prettier


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I have a question...

How are you guys getting such crisp pictures of your work?!  I've done a few looks but my pictures suck!  (And most of the time I'm a pretty decent photog!) _

 
I usually use Macro Mode on my camera, trying to hold the camera as far from the nails as I can, but use zoom. When the camera is too close to the object it either picture comes out blurry or not taking pictures at all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Thanks ladies! I shall order the black & white special n/p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got plates m57
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and m71 I'm so excited haha. Hello new obsession!

Anybody bought their rhinestones? They make nails so much prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love M57 also, I just got it couple of days ago.
I did not buy my rhinestones from them, but I got them from sallys beauty supply store. They are fun, I used one on my flower, but you cant really see it on the pic.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 25, 2009)

Did a palm tree nail look today that Im pretty pleased with, and I used 2 colors like someone was asking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pics in my blog:
SayAnythingBrooke: Nails: I'm On An Island


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 25, 2009)

^its so cute!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 25, 2009)

Your nails look lovely. How do you get your stamps to work?

I can't get mine to transfer from the plate on to the stamp.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 25, 2009)

My first two "Konadicures"... (apologies in advance for the shoddy pics.) Note: Both looks used a sponge technique (but I don't own the Konad sponging kit).

*Look 1:*
China Glaze - Seduce Me
China Glaze - Reggae to Riches
Konad special polish - Black Pearl
Konad special polish - Silver
Konad plate - M70 (graffiti)
Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon - Clear (My favourite topcoat!) Seriously...over a week...no chipping, no tipwear...no nothing!












*Look 2:
*MAC - Vino (red creme)
Rimmel - Black Satin (black creme)
Konad special polish - Black Pearl
Konad special polish - Gold
Konad plate - M24 (Korean symbol)
Konad plate - M66 (bamboo)
Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon - Clear


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^^Interesting!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 25, 2009)

My first attempt with Konad/nail art! EEk I'm sloppy haha





Sally Hansen hard as nails in Carnivale
Konad White
Konad image plate m56





(I hope the images are not too big >.<)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 26, 2009)

wow, girls!!! you did a great job!!! loving it!!!
I went to a MAC store last night and MA were asking me where do I go to get my nails done!!! hehe... I told her the secret and gave her a website where she can get it.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_wow, girls!!! you did a great job!!! loving it!!!
I went to a MAC store last night and MA were asking me where do I go to get my nails done!!! hehe... I told her the secret and gave her a website where she can get it._

 







 Isn't that awesome? 

I got stopped at a bar by one girl and asked by a MUA at Sephora how I did mine. It's a good feeling.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_





 Isn't that awesome? 

I got stopped at a bar by one girl and asked by a MUA at Sephora how I did mine. It's a good feeling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, it feels so good when people compliment your makeup or your nails that you did on your own.
And btw Toronto is a very pretty place!


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I know, it feels so good when people compliment your makeup or your nails that you did on your own.
And btw Toronto is a very pretty place!_

 
Is it sad that I'm flattered on Toronto's behalf? 

I've been actually contemplating a road trip to Chicago for months (to check out the Shedd Aquarium). I hope that I can one day return the compliment!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Is it sad that I'm flattered on Toronto's behalf? 

I've been actually contemplating a road trip to Chicago for months (to check out the Shedd Aquarium). I hope that I can one day return the compliment!_

 
There is much more to see here, you will enjoy it!

Back to the topic,
only1angel, where are you and your pretty nails?)))


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 28, 2009)

Stamping time again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My wallet wasn't happy about it but it was a good thing to buy the entire Romantique collection 
just for the stamping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I stamped with the m69 and Cherish from China Glaze on Midori from ZOYA for a subtle look.

The angle isn't the same on every nail - I wanted it to be a bit twisted. But I added some nail jewels/rhinestones to finally try the little set I bought.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Its so adorable!!! Love it!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_^ Its so adorable!!! Love it!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The flowers are maybe a bit too much... I like the little round rhinestones better but trying 
them out was fun.


----------



## User67 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_





 Isn't that awesome? 

I got stopped at a bar by one girl and asked by a MUA at Sephora how I did mine. It's a good feeling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes it is! I love when people compliment my nails & ask where I got them done. Then when I tell them I did it myself their mouths drop LOL! Sadly right now I am taking a break from doing my fingernails. There were nice & long & beautiful, then they started breaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I trimmed them all down & I'm just putting nail strengthener on them til they grow out. But, all your pics are giving me awesome ideas for when they all get to a good length again!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Yes it is! I love when people compliment my nails & ask where I got them done. Then when I tell them I did it myself their mouths drop LOL! Sadly right now I am taking a break from doing my fingernails. There were nice & long & beautiful, *then they started breaking*





 So I trimmed them all down & I'm just putting nail strengthener on them til they grow out. But, all your pics are giving me awesome ideas for when they all get to a good length again!_

 





I can feel your pain. The same happened to me too and now my nails are so short. They are never really long but I miss those 2 millimeters.


----------



## User67 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





I can feel your pain. The same happened to me too and now my nails are so short. They are never really long but I miss those 2 millimeters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine were just a little bit past the edge of my fingers & that was the perfect length. I'm hoping they grow back really fast!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The flowers are maybe a bit too much... I like the little round rhinestones better but trying 
them out was fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like the round ones also.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Stamping time again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My wallet wasn't happy about it but it was a good thing to buy the entire Romantique collection 
just for the stamping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I stamped with the m69 and Cherish from China Glaze on Midori from ZOYA for a subtle look.

The angle isn't the same on every nail - I wanted it to be a bit twisted. But I added some nail jewels/rhinestones to finally try the little set I bought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
This is gorgeous! I love your rhinestones!


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Yes it is! I love when people compliment my nails & ask where I got them done. Then when I tell them I did it myself their mouths drop LOL! Sadly right now I am taking a break from doing my fingernails. There were nice & long & beautiful, then they started breaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I trimmed them all down & I'm just putting nail strengthener on them til they grow out. But, all your pics are giving me awesome ideas for when they all get to a good length again!_

 
Ah... don't worry about it. I think that happens to everyone after too many months of polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to wear polish on my nails all the time back in high school...and every couple of months I'd give them a few weeks off just to breathe. I found that helped minimize breakage.


----------



## only1angel (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Back to the topic,
only1angel, where are you and your pretty nails?)))_

 
Badkitty- I'M BAAAAAACK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't find my cable to connect my camera to my comp so I ended up buying another one. 
I have TONS of pics of my designs I have done over the past few weeks and CANT WAIT to show them to you guys. I'm gonna do it first thing 2night when I get home from work! I'm in love with konad so much I've been doing my nails AT LEAST 2x a week hahahah. Konad's my new addiction (right next to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User67 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Badkitty- I'M BAAAAAACK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't find my cable to connect my camera to my comp so I ended up buying another one. 
I have TONS of pics of my designs I have done over the past few weeks and CANT WAIT to show them to you guys. I'm gonna do it first thing 2night when I get home from work! I'm in love with konad so much I've been doing my nails AT LEAST 2x a week hahahah. Konad's my new addiction (right next to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I can't wait to see!


----------



## only1angel (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay my spekrettes, I FINALLY have my pics ready to show u guys! I know, I've done my nails a TON of times since I've started my love with konad lol and the addiction will just get bigger. I think I'm gonna make another konad purchase today.....what can I say, I JUST CAN'T HELP IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I've done that I haven't shown you gals yet:

plate m57















plate m57









plate m64









plate m57








plates m60 and m56




















plate m60








plate m57








plate m64 (I have my nails like this now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







(The orange line is actually a neon orange irl- the pic above does it a little justice. But In this pic below it shows a darker orange color. It's way more neon and hotter in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## trincess (Jul 4, 2009)

I know it's not creative, but the stamping came out pretty clean.
I had a style warrior konadicure in mind, maybe I'll do some bronze french tips tomorrow.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Okay my spekrettes, I FINALLY have my pics ready to show u guys! I know, I've done my nails a TON of times since I've started my love with konad lol and the addiction will just get bigger. I think I'm gonna make another konad purchase today.....what can I say, I JUST CAN'T HELP IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I've done that I haven't shown you gals yet:

plate m57















plate m57









plate m64









plate m57








plates m60 and m56




















plate m60








plate m57








plate m64 (I have my nails like this now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







(The orange line is actually a neon orange irl- the pic above does it a little justice. But In this pic below it shows a darker orange color. It's way more neon and hotter in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



_

 
WOW!!! All of them are so freaking cute! I really like pink toe nails with black frenchi, so hot! I did not have time to play with my konad, cause i was away in NYC for a few days. And the mani I did before my vacation I forgot to take a pic of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I will have to think of something tonight.
I want to ask you how did you do this orange neon line between your tip and nail polish? It looks so awesome!


----------



## only1angel (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree, hot pink toe nails with black french is one of my favorite pedicure designs for the summer. You were in NYC? I hope you had a great vacation- you never get bored in the city! Guess what happened to me??????????????? I BROKE MY NAIL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I had to cut them all since they grew so long and it would've been weird with one short nail (I hate when they're uneven) I almost wanted to cry lol. I got so used to them long, now it's so weird. And I can't do my signature french designs for a while now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did the neon orange tip with this nail polish they sell at most beauty supply stores. The applicator is like a thin long strip shape, not like a regular nail polish brush applicator. It's like $3.99 but I use them a lot so it's worth it. I have them in practically every color lol


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Okay my spekrettes, I FINALLY have my pics ready to show u guys! I know, I've done my nails a TON of times since I've started my love with konad lol and the addiction will just get bigger. I think I'm gonna make another konad purchase today.....what can I say, I JUST CAN'T HELP IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I've done that I haven't shown you gals yet:

plate m57















plate m57









plate m64









plate m57








plates m60 and m56




















plate m60








plate m57








plate m64 (I have my nails like this now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







(The orange line is actually a neon orange irl- the pic above does it a little justice. But In this pic below it shows a darker orange color. It's way more neon and hotter in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



_

 
OMG.. your nails are awesome. I can't figure out which I like best (though I think the French with the neon orange stripe is my fave!) Absolutely gorgeous!

Sorry to hear about your broken nail.  I feel your pain! My thumb is on the verge of breaking and I, too, can't bear the thought of having my nails uneven.  Oh well... it was starting to get in the way of my video gaming anyway.  (In the meantime, Konad looks great on short nails, right?)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_I agree, hot pink toe nails with black french is one of my favorite pedicure designs for the summer. You were in NYC? I hope you had a great vacation- you never get bored in the city! Guess what happened to me??????????????? I BROKE MY NAIL!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I had to cut them all since they grew so long and it would've been weird with one short nail (I hate when they're uneven) I almost wanted to cry lol. I got so used to them long, now it's so weird. And I can't do my signature french designs for a while now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did the neon orange tip with this nail polish they sell at most beauty supply stores. The applicator is like a thin long strip shape, not like a regular nail polish brush applicator. It's like $3.99 but I use them a lot so it's worth it. I have them in practically every color lol_

 
Yes, I went to NYC for 4 days, it was awesome. The city that never sleeps.
So sorry about your broken nail, but konad looks great on short nails too, so dont quit playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you post a picture or something of this product you use (the strip shape), I have a hard time picturing it. Is it easy to use? Cause if it is, I need some of this magic product.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Yes, I went to NYC for 4 days, it was awesome. The city that never sleeps.
So sorry about your broken nail, but konad looks great on short nails too, so dont quit playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you post a picture or something of this product you use (the strip shape), I have a hard time picturing it. Is it easy to use? Cause if it is, I need some of this magic product.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could be wrong, but I think what she means is this:
http://www.enailsupply.com/productim...t%20Pink_L.jpg


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I could be wrong, but I think what she means is this:
http://www.enailsupply.com/productim...t%20Pink_L.jpg_

 
Oh, my, this looks complicated. lol... i mean how do you apply an even line with this thing? haha... I saw it at my local beauty supply store, but I dont think I can make a perfect line with it.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Oh, my, this looks complicated. lol... i mean how do you apply an even line with this thing? haha... I saw it at my local beauty supply store, but I dont think I can make a perfect line with it._

 

LOL... but at one point you said that about Konad too, (I'm sure!) Now look at you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Practice.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 10, 2009)

I check this nail polish at the beauty supply store, they had a lot of different cool colors. But I still dont know how to make a straight line with it? Maybe I should use sticker like for french manicure?


----------



## only1angel (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_OMG.. your nails are awesome. I can't figure out which I like best (though I think the French with the neon orange stripe is my fave!) Absolutely gorgeous!

Sorry to hear about your broken nail. I feel your pain! My thumb is on the verge of breaking and I, too, can't bear the thought of having my nails uneven. Oh well... it was starting to get in the way of my video gaming anyway.  (In the meantime, Konad looks great on short nails, right?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks The french with the orange stripe is my fave, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yea, I HATE uneven nails lol. It's just easier to type with my short nails now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Yes, I went to NYC for 4 days, it was awesome. The city that never sleeps.
So sorry about your broken nail, but konad looks great on short nails too, so dont quit playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you post a picture or something of this product you use (the strip shape), I have a hard time picturing it. Is it easy to use? Cause if it is, I need some of this magic product.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, you're right konad DOES look good on short nails. (I just LOVE doing french designs though lololol) But I just did a pretty neat design(IMO). I can't wait to take pics and show you guys. I played around a little bit (okay, I played around a lot lol.)
Here is the link to the nail polish I used for the strip. They have a TON of different colors, too!!!! I think you should give it a try, with these and konad-you'll get addicted just as I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So Easy - Stripe Rite Paint


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I could be wrong, but I think what she means is this:
http://www.enailsupply.com/productim...t%20Pink_L.jpg_

 
That's not the EXACT brand, but yea that's exactly how the brush tip looks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Oh, my, this looks complicated. lol... i mean how do you apply an even line with this thing? haha... I saw it at my local beauty supply store, but I dont think I can make a perfect line with it._

 
I like to start off first with a thin line, taking away the excess polish first, this way you could get the line on your nail to start off. Then you could go back and make it as thick as you like. I say buy one and practice with it a bit. See how it goes. When you get the hang of it, which I KNOW you will, then you'll start a collection, trust me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_LOL... but at one point you said that about Konad too, (I'm sure!) Now look at you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I AGREE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I check this nail polish at the beauty supply store, they had a lot of different cool colors. But I still dont know how to make a straight line with it? Maybe I should use sticker like for french manicure?_

 
Just to let you know- these nail polishes are best only for thin lines, like how I had the orange in my pic, and for toe nails since you only need a thin strip. If you have long nails and want to do the french manicure (like how I had my white french in my pic) then I wouldn't recommend this since the tip is so thin. Then I would suggest you use the sticker strips. I used to use these. The only thing though is that you have to keep them on for a while to dry and if you don't, sometimes your line will smear or won't look right. For years now, I've been using a french manicure tip pen. I use sephora's (Sephora: Sephora Brand French Tips & Toes Manicure Pen: Nail Polish) and I LOVE it! Plus you get to keep it in your purse since it has a cap. It is also less thick than a nail polish, so if you make a mistake, you could quickly just wipe it off and your base won't even be ruined. I LOVE this stuff!!!! If you love doing white french nails as much as I do, then you SERIOUSLY CANT live without this!!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Just to let you know- these nail polishes are best only for thin lines, like how I had the orange in my pic, and for toe nails since you only need a thin strip. If you have long nails and want to do the french manicure (like how I had my white french in my pic) then I wouldn't recommend this since the tip is so thin. Then I would suggest you use the sticker strips. I used to use these. The only thing though is that you have to keep them on for a while to dry and if you don't, sometimes your line will smear or won't look right. For years now, I've been using a french manicure tip pen. I use sephora's (Sephora: Sephora Brand French Tips & Toes Manicure Pen: Nail Polish) and I LOVE it! Plus you get to keep it in your purse since it has a cap. It is also less thick than a nail polish, so if you make a mistake, you could quickly just wipe it off and your base won't even be ruined. I LOVE this stuff!!!! If you love doing white french nails as much as I do, then you SERIOUSLY CANT live without this!!_

 

Do you find you get a nice straight/sharp line with that?  I've only ever used the strips for doing a french. I know some girls freehand their french tips but I'm so anal retentive!  For whatever reason...it never really occurred to me that I should look for a pen!


----------



## only1angel (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Do you find you get a nice straight/sharp line with that? I've only ever used the strips for doing a french. I know some girls freehand their french tips but I'm so anal retentive!  For whatever reason...it never really occurred to me that I should look for a pen!_

 

Well I've been using the pen for a few years now, so making a straight line might come naturally and easyto me. But it definitely is quicker using the pen. It saves so much time instead of using the sticker strips. I think it's super easy (not sure if it's just b/c I've done it for a while though). But IMO If you have a calm hand when you normally paint your nails, I think you will be able to make a straight line with this no problem. I'm in love with doing french tips, so I'm just like you with the whole anal retentive thing especially when I'm doing my nails lol and making sure the line is straight, THEY HAVE TO BE STRAIGHT. I'm so OCD that if it's the slightest bit slanted I have to do it over lol. All this talk about french tips is making me miss my long nails


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, French Tips Pen looks so cool, I have to try it.
Thank you girls for your tips!
I need to do my nails tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to think of something new


----------



## only1angel (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Wow, French Tips Pen looks so cool, I have to try it.
Thank you girls for your tips!
I need to do my nails tonight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to think of something new
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Anytime.......I can't wait to see what you come up with!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 14, 2009)

I did not come up with anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sad story. lol
I took my old nail polish off last night and decided to do a french many (all this talk about french made me do it i guess), but my nail are just horrible right now, they are breaking and peeling. So when I applied white tips on, they were so not pretty, uneven and shit, so I got mad and wipe everything off. Filed my nail short, but they still look sick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw your swatches for Color Craft collection (everything looks awesome!!!) and I saw your nail! Its looks super duper cute, how did you do it?
And off topic question for you which blush do you like better Dainty or Hand-Finish?


----------



## trincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Konad special black over CHG Tinsel, Image Disk m74


----------



## only1angel (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Konad special black over CHG Tinsel, Image Disk m74_

 
That is HOTTTTT!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I did not come up with anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sad story. lol
I took my old nail polish off last night and decided to do a french many (all this talk about french made me do it i guess), but my nail are just horrible right now, they are breaking and peeling. So when I applied white tips on, they were so not pretty, uneven and shit, so I got mad and wipe everything off. Filed my nail short, but they still look sick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I saw your swatches for Color Craft collection (everything looks awesome!!!) and I saw your nail! Its looks super duper cute, how did you do it?
And off topic question for you which blush do you like better Dainty or Hand-Finish?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww. Sorry bout your nails, I hate when mine are in their peeling/breaking phase- especially when you want a konadicure, too, that sucks!!! 

As for your question about dainty and hand-finish: they aren't really similar. On me they gave a totally different look. Dainty is more coral and has less glitter/ shimmer. On me, it looks almost like a matte finish. Hand finish on the other hand is more pink and give you some sort of sheen to it. It literally makes you look like you're glowing (which might make me like HF more in the long run...). I wouldn't really know which one I would like better b/c I would use each for different looks. Sorry I wasn't much help lol but I honestly like them both. But if you don't already have dainty, I would say go get hand finish since it is LE. Dainty is something you could get anytime since it's permanent.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_My first two "Konadicures"... (apologies in advance for the shoddy pics.) Note: Both looks used a sponge technique (but I don't own the Konad sponging kit).

*Look 1:*
China Glaze - Seduce Me
China Glaze - Reggae to Riches
Konad special polish - Black Pearl
Konad special polish - Silver
Konad plate - M70 (graffiti)
Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon - Clear (My favourite topcoat!) Seriously...over a week...no chipping, no tipwear...no nothing!












*Look 2:
*MAC - Vino (red creme)
Rimmel - Black Satin (black creme)
Konad special polish - Black Pearl
Konad special polish - Gold
Konad plate - M24 (Korean symbol)
Konad plate - M66 (bamboo)
Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon - Clear 









_

 
WHAT is this "Sponging technique" you speak of and WHERE/HOW can I learn how to do it?! It's A-MAZING!!! I absolutely LOVE the first NOTD especially, how the white fades into the pink. . . pleasepleasePLEASE share how to do it!!!

Thanks SO MUCH!!! PS are those your natural nails?! Either way, they're GORGEOUS! you're so talented!!!


----------



## trincess (Jul 20, 2009)

Sapphire Blue by a local brand, konad special polish in white, images from plate m56, and finally a blue rhinestone =)

I really like this one


----------



## trincess (Jul 24, 2009)

Konad m65, Special Polish in Black over China Glaze - Agent Lavender


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 24, 2009)

oh.my.god. I effing love that trincess!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Konad m65, Special Polish in Black over China Glaze - Agent Lavender_

 
gasp! i want!! perfection


----------



## trincess (Jul 25, 2009)

thank you, gals =D


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_WHAT is this "Sponging technique" you speak of and WHERE/HOW can I learn how to do it?! It's A-MAZING!!! I absolutely LOVE the first NOTD especially, how the white fades into the pink. . . pleasepleasePLEASE share how to do it!!!

Thanks SO MUCH!!! PS are those your natural nails?! Either way, they're GORGEOUS! you're so talented!!!_

 

Hey...sorry it took so long for me to get back to this. (Even though I'm not new to Specktra, sometimes I have no idea how to navigate or forget what I posted when/where LOL).

Anyway... yes they're my natural nails. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (In the first NOTD, the white is actually just my natural nail colour but you can use a white base if it helps).

*Sponging technique:*
It's SOOOO easy...I'll probably over-complicate it LOL. Konad sells (or will eventually sell) a sponging kit to do this but to be honest... you don't need it so save the $$ for extra Konad plates or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What you'll need:*

plastic dish/wax paper palette (something to put the polish on...I use my Konad image plate holder) 
coloured nail polish... virtually any brand will do...any colours you want 
base coat (I don't use it but get it if you do) 
top coat (ALWAYS!) 
nail polish remover 
sponges (in my case a foam paintbrush that you use for painting trim LOL)

You can pick these up at a dollar store... I got six for a dollar. I like them because I can trim off the edge when they get hard/covered in polish and still have a fresh sponge without having to throw it out. It saves on waste.  You can probably use other kinds of sponges... heck you can probably use a cosmetic sponge if you really want to (but that gets kind of pricey). 
*Directions:*

Prepare your nails and apply your base coat as usual. Let dry. 
If you want a solid, coloured base, apply this next and let dry as usual. (See my black/red example). 
Grab your sponging colours. If you are using multiple colours, start with the lightest one first. Drop some onto the palette. 
Tap the edge of your sponge into the polish then tap it off slightly on a blank part of the plastic dish/wax paper etc. You want the sponge to have adequate amounts of polish on it, but you want the texture of the sponge to show through so make sure it's not totally saturated. (If you've ever sponge painted a wall, it's exactly like this). 
Sponge onto your nail! Start at the part you want the darkest (in my case this is the tip of the nail) then work up to the lightest. As you stamp the amount of polish on your sponge will lessen which lightens the effect as you go. 
If you need more polish, feel free to add more but, just as when blending eye shadow, make sure you start again at the darkest part first so you don't inadvertently put a dark splotch of polish on a light part of your nail. 
If you want to add a second colour, do so, starting at the edge again and working upward. If the colours are really distinct, you can blend the colours on your palette slightly before applying it to your nail. 

Any sponged parts of your nails will feel slightly rough to the touch. It will be smoothed out by your top coat so don't worry. 
_Applying top coat_:
You can achieve multiple effects depending on how you choose to apply your top coat. If you want really distinct sponge marks (like my black and red example), let your nails dry completely before applying your top coat.  If you want a sort of watercolour effect where your sponging is somewhat blurred (see my pink/graffiti looking nails), apply the top coat before your sponge painting is completely dry. This will soften the edges of your stamping. 
If you have any excess polish on your cuticles, remove as usual. 

*Note: *Your sponge may become over-saturated with polish or may harden if it gets dry between stamping. Just trim off that part and continue. 

I find it easier to apply embellishments (Konad stamps etc.) after I have at least one top coat on, but you might try adding accessories before your top coats for a different look.

Hope that helps someone!  Like I said, I think it's pretty easy to do and this explanation probably makes it sound harder than it is...but honestly, it's simple and requires little precision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know if you have more questions!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 27, 2009)

^ Thank you! I will have to try it out.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 27, 2009)

okay so I tried _malaviKat's method of sponging and i couldnt resist... this isnt my first time with konad (i've been playing with my mom's konad kit for hours) but as you can see i still havent pefected nail art yet lol.

OPI Cherry Blossom
OPI Alpine Snow
OPI Big Apple Red
Konad Plate m29

__

_


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_okay so I tried malaviKat's method of sponging and i couldnt resist... this isnt my first time with konad (i've been playing with my mom's konad kit for hours) but as you can see i still havent pefected nail art yet lol.

OPI Cherry Blossom
OPI Alpine Snow
OPI Big Apple Red
Konad Plate m29



_

 
I LOVE the colours you chose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think it's pretty.

Some thoughts...

If you want to do a fade like that, it might be easier to paint your nails a solid white (ie. Alpine Snow) then sponge the pink/red on. That way you have a nice clean/opaque base.

I really do like it though.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I LOVE the colours you chose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it's pretty.

Some thoughts...

If you want to do a fade like that, it might be easier to paint your nails a solid white (ie. Alpine Snow) then sponge the pink/red on. That way you have a nice clean/opaque base.

I really do like it though._

 
Ooh, thanks! I will definitely try that next time I think i need to keep practicing haha.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 28, 2009)

I placed another order for Konad stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, cannot wait to get it and play around with new plates. I got:
M28
M63
M65
Royal Purple n/p

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_

_

 
Thats cute and so summery!!!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_^ Thank you! I will have to try it out._

 
You should enjoy it.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I placed another order for Konad stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, cannot wait to get it and play around with new plates. I got:
M28
M63
M65
Royal Purple n/p


Thats cute and so summery!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How many plates do you have now?  How many colours?  The only colours I've bought were the gold, silver, white and black pearl. Any luck stamping with non-Konad polishes?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 28, 2009)

Right now i have only 2 plates and 2 nail polishes (white and black). So when I will get my order it will be 5 plates and 3 polishes. How many plates do you have? And which ones?
I did try other nail polishes (China Glaze and Orly), its working, but not as good as the Konad ones. The designs comes out sheer and with konad polishes they are more opaque. But Im still going to try to play with other nail polishes.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Right now i have only 2 plates and 2 nail polishes (white and black). So when I will get my order it will be 5 plates and 3 polishes. How many plates do you have? And which ones?
I did try other nail polishes (China Glaze and Orly), its working, but not as good as the Konad ones. The designs comes out sheer and with konad polishes they are more opaque. But Im still going to try to play with other nail polishes._

 

I have 8 plates. When I first got into Konad it was right at the time of my birthday and my bf (he wanted to get me a birthday present but isn't particularly creative...LOL) saw me buying Konad and just paid for it for me. I was kind of irritated though (because I'm cheap...LOL) that after we bought it at a store in Toronto, I found it online for less than half the price.  GRRR.  I HATE when that happens. So I basically bought four at the store...and four online.

I've got the following plates:
m24 m35 m36 m45 m51 m57 m66 m70 

I agree with you about the other polishes... but I just picked up China Glaze's OMG and DV8 and that collection is supposed to stamp really well... so (when inspiration hits) I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I've got the following plates:
m24 m35 m36 m45 m51 m57 m66 m70 

I agree with you about the other polishes... but I just picked up China Glaze's OMG and DV8 and that collection is supposed to stamp really well... so (when inspiration hits) I'm going to give that a try._

 
Nice collection of plates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where did you get OMG and DV8? I think this collection is awesome, I have only IDK, but I really want to get some other colors too.


----------



## trincess (Jul 29, 2009)

an ornated french manicure =) excuse the gluey top coat, I've thinned it almost 10 times, but it's time to let it go =/


----------



## User67 (Jul 29, 2009)

So beautiful trincess! I haven't used my stamper in so long! I need to get back into it!


----------



## trincess (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_So beautiful trincess! I haven't used my stamper in so long! I need to get back into it!_

 
Thank you! I still feel the need to perfect the stamping, I've become so anal =) Even the slightest mistake makes me want to do all over again... Sometimes I feel like only supporting the polish, but in hours I just bust some konad over it, and -sadly- ruin it most of the time... =) Konad is a craze!


----------



## User67 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Thank you! I still feel the need to perfect the stamping, I've become so anal =) Even the slightest mistake makes me want to do all over again... Sometimes I feel like only supporting the polish, but in hours I just bust some konad over it, and -sadly- ruin it most of the time... =) Konad is a craze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm the same way! If it doesn't come out perfect, then I want to start all over. I'm super anal with my nails, maybe that's why I haven't used my Konad for awhile....


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 29, 2009)

Girls, I need your help. Where do you keep all your nail polishes?
I got to the point that my plastic storage box is not big anought anymore. So I need some ideas on how to store it, so you can see the nail polish bottles easyly. I looked on MUA, but I did not find any good solutions on there.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 29, 2009)

i LOVE using china glaze's Romantique collection to stamp, they define the image vs others Ive tried, though I should say I dont have any Konad brand polishes....yet! My OPI alpine snow works great for me for white, but all the blacks I've tried haven't been opaque enough.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Girls, I need your help. Where do you keep all your nail polishes?
I got to the point that my plastic storage box is not big anought anymore. So I need some ideas on how to store it, so you can see the nail polish bottles easyly. I looked on MUA, but I did not find any good solutions on there._

 
Currently I am storing my n/p in a HELMER drawer unit from IKEA but you can't really see the bottles easily. Also you can't use the whole drawer.. it would be better to fill the last part with some boxes. It is too difficult to reach for the bottles in the back of the drawer but you can't leave it empty ..you need to fill it with something so that the bottles don't roll around in the drawer.

HELMER

If you have enough room maybe a nailpolish rack would be nice?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_i LOVE using china glaze's Romantique collection to stamp, they define the image vs others Ive tried, though I should say I dont have any Konad brand polishes....yet! My OPI alpine snow works great for me for white, but all the blacks I've tried haven't been opaque enough._

 
China Glaze Romantique collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I only have the white and black Konad special polish but just for the stamping I bought the entire Romantique collection a while ago. It is heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am having a nail crisis right now but I painted my nails with Russian Navy from OPI and stamped on it with China Glaze's Passion a few days ago and it is stunning!
I just love the finish of the Romantique collection for stamping!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Nice collection of plates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where did you get OMG and DV8? I think this collection is awesome, I have only IDK, but I really want to get some other colors too._

 
Thanks. (Like I said...I'm pretty cheap so when I realized I could get it online for cheaper than I paid at a local kiosk, I was kind of annoyed...LOL)  I bought through OCNailart. (Kathleen ships worldwide for free and gives you 20% off if you use any of the codes she hands out to her faithful bloggers...so if you haven't bought from her she might be worth considering.)  I am not a blogger...I just happened across her site. 

As for the polishes, I ordered them from Head2Toe Beauty along with 10 other China Glaze finishes. (CG is usually $2.99/bottle there, but their OMG collection is $3.29).  It came to approximately $36US (for 12) with $12 to ship to Canada. Like many of these places they recommend you buy in bulk but I'm not a salon. When am I going to order 70 nail polishes?   All told, after conversion I don't think I paid any less than I would have if I had just bought China Glaze at Sallys and paid local Canadian sales tax. But Sallys doesn't have a huge selection so I figured I might as well order online.  They packed it well (maybe a little _too_ well) so no breakage.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Girls, I need your help. Where do you keep all your nail polishes?
I got to the point that my plastic storage box is not big anought anymore. So I need some ideas on how to store it, so you can see the nail polish bottles easyly. I looked on MUA, but I did not find any good solutions on there._

 
i put my nail polishes in a three foot cd tower.. do you know what i mean? it's that tall thing that spins around that you could stack cds or dvds in? i bought at a yard sale for $5 and i use one for nail polishes and the other for perfumes.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Girls, I need your help. Where do you keep all your nail polishes?
I got to the point that my plastic storage box is not big anought anymore. So I need some ideas on how to store it, so you can see the nail polish bottles easyly. I looked on MUA, but I did not find any good solutions on there._

 
I don't have that many polishes so right now I just keep everything in my MALM vanity that also houses my makeup... My polishes sit in an inverted 3-tiered acrylic cupboard organizer by InterDesign.

Here's a pic from my stash/storage:





One thing I have looked into though is a wall mounted acrylic unit such as those you see at salons/spas. See Nail Polish Display Clear Acrylic Wall Mount.  Just a thought!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Thanks. (Like I said...I'm pretty cheap so when I realized I could get it online for cheaper than I paid at a local kiosk, I was kind of annoyed...LOL) I bought through OCNailart. (Kathleen ships worldwide for free and gives you 20% off if you use any of the codes she hands out to her faithful bloggers...so if you haven't bought from her she might be worth considering.) I am not a blogger...I just happened across her site. 

As for the polishes, I ordered them from Head2Toe Beauty along with 10 other China Glaze finishes. (CG is usually $2.99/bottle there, but their OMG collection is $3.29). It came to approximately $36US (for 12) with $12 to ship to Canada. Like many of these places they recommend you buy in bulk but I'm not a salon. When am I going to order 70 nail polishes?  All told, after conversion I don't think I paid any less than I would have if I had just bought China Glaze at Sallys and paid local Canadian sales tax. But Sallys doesn't have a huge selection so I figured I might as well order online. They packed it well (maybe a little too well) so no breakage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I spoke with OCnailart girl over on MUA, she sounds like a very nice girl, next time I will try to order from her.
LOL... when I wrote you the last post in here, I went online and placed my order with Head2Toe, I should get my package today. I ordered 5 nailpolishes from them (including 2NITE and G8R). The prices are good, maybe a little bit cheaper then at the Sallys, but my Sallys only have new collections, nothing from the old ones, so it is worth buying it online.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Currently I am storing my n/p in a HELMER drawer unit from IKEA but you can't really see the bottles easily. Also you can't use the whole drawer.. it would be better to fill the last part with some boxes. It is too difficult to reach for the bottles in the back of the drawer but you can't leave it empty ..you need to fill it with something so that the bottles don't roll around in the drawer.

HELMER_

 
This is a nice drawer, too bad I dont have a room for it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i put my nail polishes in a three foot cd tower.. do you know what i mean? it's that tall thing that spins around that you could stack cds or dvds in? i bought at a yard sale for $5 and i use one for nail polishes and the other for perfumes._

 
Thanks for the idea.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I don't have that many polishes so right now I just keep everything in my MALM vanity that also houses my makeup... My polishes sit in an inverted 3-tiered acrylic cupboard organizer by InterDesign.

Here's a pic from my stash/storage:





One thing I have looked into though is a wall mounted acrylic unit such as those you see at salons/spas. See Nail Polish Display Clear Acrylic Wall Mount. Just a thought!_

 
I love your MALM table. I wish I had a room for it. And your nail polish looks so cute in there, its a nice color collection!
I store my makeup like this http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/h...e-house-94818/, I will try to get rid of the some stuff in my drawers and store my nail polish there, I need to get these organizer from InterDesign, where did you get them?


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I spoke with OCnailart girl over on MUA, she sounds like a very nice girl, next time I will try to order from her.
LOL... when I wrote you the last post in here, I went online and placed my order with Head2Toe, I should get my package today. I ordered 5 nailpolishes from them (including 2NITE and G8R). The prices are good, maybe a little bit cheaper then at the Sallys, but my Sallys only have new collections, nothing from the old ones, so it is worth buying it online.



This is a nice drawer, too bad I dont have a room for it.



Thanks for the idea.



I love your MALM table. I wish I had a room for it. And your nail polish looks so cute in there, its a nice color collection!
I store my makeup like this http://www.specktra.net/forum/f239/h...e-house-94818/, I will try to get rid of the some stuff in my drawers and store my nail polish there, I need to get these organizer from InterDesign, where did you get them?_

 

Yes, Kathleen at OCNailart is pretty nice. I have been quite pleased with her professionalism.  I LOVE your little house! I think it is absolutely gorgeous. What a great colour! It houses everything so nicely, too! You must love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those InterDesign things I got from Kitchen Stuff Plus/Solutions... (but those may both be Canadian stores, I think). You should be able to find them at The Container Store.


----------



## trincess (Jul 31, 2009)

CHG Harmony over CHG Midnight Ride
Palette M69

I really love Kathleen from OC Nail Art <3


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





CHG Harmony over CHG Midnight Ride
Palette M69

I really love Kathleen from OC Nail Art <3_

 
OMG this is lovely!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 31, 2009)

Orly Cupcake
Konad White
Konad M57

Here is what I did on my girlfriends nails.




She had her nail polish on, so I dont know what color it is
Konad White
Konad M4

And this is what I have right now




China Glaze Solar Power
Konad Black
Konad M63


----------



## kariii (Jul 31, 2009)

I go this:

1          *M22*         $6.99     1          *M57*         $6.99     1          *M56*         $6.99     1          *M19*         $6.99     1          *TWO SIDED
STAMP &
SCRAPER*         $6.99          Subtotal:      $34.95          Shipping:      $0.00          Tax:      $2.59          20% savings:      -$6.99          Total:      $30.55


Thanks for the xparkage discount suggestion! For those paying with paypal, At first there is no box to put in the discount and if you click 'checkout with paypal', it will take you straight to paypal page. So you have to first click 'Check out', then enter your shipping info and the discount code, and you can choose paypal as payment method from there! 


I can't wait to use my konads when they get here!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_




Orly Cupcake
Konad White
Konad M57

Here is what I did on my girlfriends nails.




She had her nail polish on, so I dont know what color it is
Konad White
Konad M4

And this is what I have right now




China Glaze Solar Power
Konad Black
Konad M63_

 


Your nails look awesome! I love the pink design...and wow Konad really makes CG's Solar Power wearable. I also own that colour... it's so pretty but I think it's almost scary...it's so bright! You've just given me some new ideas.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Hey...sorry it took so long for me to get back to this. (Even though I'm not new to Specktra, sometimes I have no idea how to navigate or forget what I posted when/where LOL).

Anyway... yes they're my natural nails. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (In the first NOTD, the white is actually just my natural nail colour but you can use a white base if it helps).

*Sponging technique:*
It's SOOOO easy...I'll probably over-complicate it LOL. Konad sells (or will eventually sell) a sponging kit to do this but to be honest... you don't need it so save the $$ for extra Konad plates or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What you'll need:*

plastic dish/wax paper palette (something to put the polish on...I use my Konad image plate holder) 
coloured nail polish... virtually any brand will do...any colours you want 
base coat (I don't use it but get it if you do) 
top coat (ALWAYS!) 
nail polish remover 
sponges (in my case a foam paintbrush that you use for painting trim LOL)

You can pick these up at a dollar store... I got six for a dollar. I like them because I can trim off the edge when they get hard/covered in polish and still have a fresh sponge without having to throw it out. It saves on waste.  You can probably use other kinds of sponges... heck you can probably use a cosmetic sponge if you really want to (but that gets kind of pricey). 
*Directions:*

Prepare your nails and apply your base coat as usual. Let dry. 
If you want a solid, coloured base, apply this next and let dry as usual. (See my black/red example). 
Grab your sponging colours. If you are using multiple colours, start with the lightest one first. Drop some onto the palette. 
Tap the edge of your sponge into the polish then tap it off slightly on a blank part of the plastic dish/wax paper etc. You want the sponge to have adequate amounts of polish on it, but you want the texture of the sponge to show through so make sure it's not totally saturated. (If you've ever sponge painted a wall, it's exactly like this). 
Sponge onto your nail! Start at the part you want the darkest (in my case this is the tip of the nail) then work up to the lightest. As you stamp the amount of polish on your sponge will lessen which lightens the effect as you go. 
If you need more polish, feel free to add more but, just as when blending eye shadow, make sure you start again at the darkest part first so you don't inadvertently put a dark splotch of polish on a light part of your nail. 
If you want to add a second colour, do so, starting at the edge again and working upward. If the colours are really distinct, you can blend the colours on your palette slightly before applying it to your nail. 

Any sponged parts of your nails will feel slightly rough to the touch. It will be smoothed out by your top coat so don't worry. 
Applying top coat:
You can achieve multiple effects depending on how you choose to apply your top coat. If you want really distinct sponge marks (like my black and red example), let your nails dry completely before applying your top coat.  If you want a sort of watercolour effect where your sponging is somewhat blurred (see my pink/graffiti looking nails), apply the top coat before your sponge painting is completely dry. This will soften the edges of your stamping. 
If you have any excess polish on your cuticles, remove as usual. 

*Note: *Your sponge may become over-saturated with polish or may harden if it gets dry between stamping. Just trim off that part and continue. 

I find it easier to apply embellishments (Konad stamps etc.) after I have at least one top coat on, but you might try adding accessories before your top coats for a different look.

Hope that helps someone!  Like I said, I think it's pretty easy to do and this explanation probably makes it sound harder than it is...but honestly, it's simple and requires little precision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know if you have more questions!_

 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I will try this ASAP!!! I really appreciate the directions, it does sound pretty easy!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I will try this ASAP!!! I really appreciate the directions, it does sound pretty easy!!! Thanks again!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries! Good luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know if you have questions/trouble. I'd love to see how it turns out!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Your nails look awesome! I love the pink design...and wow Konad really makes CG's Solar Power wearable. I also own that colour... it's so pretty but I think it's almost scary...it's so bright! You've just given me some new ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. I love yellow nails for summer and konad makes it even more prettier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I received my Solar Power in the mail my co-worker was like, why did you order yellow color? But when I came next day to work with konad designs she was like, omg i really like it. So deffinatly play with your Solar Power while its summer time.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





CHG Harmony over CHG Midnight Ride
Palette M69

I really love Kathleen from OC Nail Art <3_

 
This is very pretty! I went to the store today and got me CHG Harmony


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 9, 2009)

OPI Russian Navy
CG Harmony
Konad M65


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_




OPI Russian Navy
CG Harmony
Konad M65_

 
Oh WOW... Is Harmony in the Romantique collection? It stamped so well!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Oh WOW... Is Harmony in the Romantique collection? It stamped so well!_

 
It is from Romantique collection. I was very surprized the way it worked. I have another color from that collection, but i think i need to get some more.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_It is from Romantique collection. I was very surprized the way it worked. I have another color from that collection, *but i think i need to get some more.*



_

 
*cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough*

Love your Konadicure!

I need to try one of the Romantiques over ZOYA's Raven.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough*

Love your Konadicure!

I need to try one of the Romantiques over ZOYA's Raven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you. Because of your great reviews of Romantiques collection, I had to drive to head2toe beauty store and get two nail polishes from his collection to try it out. And I love it, so thank you so much!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Thank you. Because of your great reviews of Romantiques collection, I had to drive to head2toe beauty store and get two nail polishes from his collection to try it out. And I love it, so thank you so much!_

 
Aww thanks!


----------



## trincess (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_




OPI Russian Navy
CG Harmony
Konad M65_

 
sooo beautiful. want to copy this one =)


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just so you all know -

www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art is having a sale throughout August.
30% off using the code: *wowsocool1*

There's some new products on the website too. More information here:
YouTube - Konad Sale and New Stuff!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 15, 2009)

OCNail Art is honoring all competitor coupons now... (So you can probably get her to honor the above, if you typically shop through her.)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 16, 2009)

^Yup, plus they have free international shipping (I know we have lots of ladies that are not in the US) when you spend more than $20 after the discount.

My first KOTD- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Orly Pixie dust, Konad special polish in white and IP M35


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_^Yup, plus they have free international shipping (I know we have lots of ladies that are not in the US) when you spend more than $20 after the discount.

My first KOTD- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Orly Pixie dust, Konad special polish in white and IP M35














_

 

I LOVE your base colour! That looks so wicked!


----------



## ashleyavocado (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_^Yup, plus they have free international shipping (I know we have lots of ladies that are not in the US) when you spend more than $20 after the discount.

My first KOTD- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Orly Pixie dust, Konad special polish in white and IP M35














_

 
i love this, it's so cute! i also love how you chose a stamp that fits the name of the polish so well


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL! I know, I wanted it that way.. such a dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, Pixie dust is an amazing color


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 20, 2009)

Some quick and dirty Konadicures... most of these were done really quickly so they're kinda messy.

*Look 1*
Base colour: China Glaze - Laced Up
Tip: Rimmel - 399 Black Satin
Stamp: Konad SP - black pearl
Plate: m35
Topcoat: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon in Nude (no. 95)
*I forgot to take a picture of this when I first did it so this is after about a week of wear... in case you're wondering about the polish gap at my cuticles. 

_Without flash, natural light_





_With flash_






*Look 2*
Base colour: Jordanna Cosmetics - Sapphire (140)
Stamp: Konad SP - black pearl
Plate: m51
Topcoat: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon in Nude (no. 95)

_Thumb, with flash_





_Natural light_





_Natural light_






*Look 3
*Base colour: China Glaze - Rodeo Fanatic
Stamp: Konad SP - black pearl; China Glaze - DV8
Plate: m51
Topcoat: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon in Nude (no. 95)
Again, I think I took pics 2-3 days after the mani, so my apologies for any wear or growth. 

This is a really subtle, tone on tone mani. Rodeo Fanatic and DV8 have very similar underlying hues which is why I paired them. The holo really catches the eye under certain lights though. (I don't think the pics do it justice).

_Thumb, no flash, yellow lamp light_





_Thumb, with flash_





_With flash





_Thanks for looking!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 20, 2009)

malaviKat, all of them are very pretty, the last one is my favorite!!! Thanks for sharing. I wish my nails looked like yours. Mine look nice and pretty for the first couple of days, after that they start chipping like crazy.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_malaviKat, all of them are very pretty, the last one is my favorite!!! Thanks for sharing. I wish my nails looked like yours. Mine look nice and pretty for the first couple of days, after that they start chipping like crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have mixed feelings about the last one.. I do really like it, but I think it's sooo subtle. If you just glance at my hands, you'd barely notice the flowers. Still, I love when the light hits it...

To be honest... that clear nail polish from SH works wonders. I have never bothered to try out a fancy or expensive top coat because this stuff works so well. I find that as long as I take my time to apply it (and I make sure that I run some along the edge of the nail) I can avoid chipping and instead am more likely to see polish gaps where my nails grow out.  If I do a rush job...then I'll likely see more wear.

The only other suggestion I have is to get a good buffing block. (They're super cheap at Sallys). Smooth nails really help the longevity of your polish.

HTH!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have mixed feelings about the last one.. I do really like it, but I think it's sooo subtle. If you just glance at my hands, you'd barely notice the flowers. Still, I love when the light hits it...

To be honest... that clear nail polish from SH works wonders. I have never bothered to try out a fancy or expensive top coat because this stuff works so well. I find that as long as I take my time to apply it (and I make sure that I run some along the edge of the nail) I can avoid chipping and instead am more likely to see polish gaps where my nails grow out. If I do a rush job...then I'll likely see more wear.

The only other suggestion I have is to get a good buffing block. (They're super cheap at Sallys). Smooth nails really help the longevity of your polish.

HTH!_

 
Thank you so much for the tips. I will buy this top coat today right after work and will test it out tonight!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Please correct me if im wrong, on the website they say you should use it as a treatment or a base. But you use it as a top coat? I just wanna make sure that I found the correct one.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Thank you so much for the tips. I will buy this top coat today right after work and will test it out tonight!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Please correct me if im wrong, on the website they say you should use it as a treatment or a base. But you use it as a top coat? I just wanna make sure that I found the correct one._

 
I'm not sure if the one I have is marketed as a treatment or a base. Unfortunately, I bought quite a number of them a few years back (I seem to be the death knell for products so when I love them, I buy a few!) and they seem to have re-done their packaging/labeling a bit. I can't find the exact same thing that I've got on their site, but I'll give you all the info I have!

According to my bottles, It's the Hard as Nails (with Nylon) line, in Nude. The top of my older bottles say no. 95; my newer bottle has 2700-95 Nude written in very fine print at the back. I don't think this particular polish was designed as a base, top coat or treatment. It's just a plain old clear polish. From what I'm seeing on the website, the closest thing to it would be this:

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Extreme Wear in Clear Gloss (01).

As point of reference, my bottles typically look like this: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails with Nylon but they did not come in a blister package (just loose on the shelves), the cap is grey (not silver), and they did not contain Retinol, to my knowledge.  If it helps, I bought them at Walmart.  I'm really sorry I don't have better information!

I would also like to add, if you plan to use it as a topcoat after Konad, it's best to wait a bit for your Konad to dry. This stuff can sometimes smear your Konad SP, so I will often use a thin layer of Konad topcoat and then, once that's dry, I'll seal the whole nail with the SH polish.

Hope that helps you!  

I have never worn a basecoat, ridge filler or any other treatment, by the way. When I go without polish, I use a 4-way buffer block. It buffs my nails to a shine and it looks like I'm wearing topcoat. I find it's a really healthy (non chemical!) way to keep your hands looking good.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 21, 2009)

oops, i got a wrong thing then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is what i got. Sally Hansen | Hard As Nails


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_oops, i got a wrong thing then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is what i got. Sally Hansen | Hard As Nails_

 
LOL well then you can give us a review of this when you try it!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 22, 2009)

China Glaze Rich & Famous
Konad Black
Konad M28 plate

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_LOL well then you can give us a review of this when you try it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is what I found at walgreens, will try it tonight. (its with nylon also)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Advanced Hard As Nails Nail Color | Sally Hansen | Beauty & Spa | Walgreens


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 25, 2009)

Any Canadians order from Head2Toe?  Am I misreading things or is their China Glaze collection now unavailable to international consumers?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Any Canadians order from Head2Toe?  Am I misreading things or *is their China Glaze collection now unavailable to international consumers*?_

 
It is. They now ship China Glaze, Seche and I think one more brand to the US only.


----------



## User67 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just had to share this.... I was at an outdoor mall last week & I spotted a booth selling Konad products! I got super excited & was about to go grab a few new plates until I asked about the prices. $15 a plate! $25 &up for starter kits! I was so shocked at the prices! I wanted to tell the lady I could buy the stuff at Wowsocool for literally half that price. But, I just politely said thanks & walked away instead lol!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_It is. They now ship China Glaze, Seche and I think one more brand to the US only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
SON OF A...

NOOOOOOOOOOO!

CG is the only polish I wear these days. Head2Toe was perfect.  Why... WHY! It can be a nail polish regulation if they'll still ship OPI etc.

Does anybody have any recs with decent shipping?  I looked at 8ty8 but I found their shipping was way too expensive.


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nothing amazing or super unique. MAC Cool Reserve w/Konad fishnet design on top.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 28, 2009)

... This Konadicure was a disaster from the get-go. 

I was really excited to have bought MAC's Off The Page eye shadow, so in its honour, I applied China Glaze's Breakin'.  Breakin' is a lovely, light orange with a touch of gold shimmer. It has decent coverage with two coats, but I probably should have applied three for it to be truly opaque.

Anyway, I can't recall what I did in the interim (it was Sunday or Monday when I first tried to do something unique), but I eventually took it all off, and decided to pair Breakin' with a very opaque aqua crème, ChG's Shower Together. From there, it just went downhill...

Enjoy!

Base colour: China Glaze - Breakin' (orange); China Glaze - Shower Together (aqua crème)
Stamp: Konad SP - Black Pearl; China Glaze - Shower Together
Plate - m19 (French); m51 (flowers)
Topcoat: Sally Hansen Hard as Nails w/ Nylon in Nude (no. 95)


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 30, 2009)

got my new konad stuff today. kind of messy












sally hansen white tip nail polish
konad black special polish
konad image plate 73
sally hansen clear nail polish

i applied the clear n/p too soon, which explains some of the smudges


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am loving my nail stamper!! I have a few pics to share. I repaint and stamp every day. DH thinks I am nuts, but it's relaxing for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1st - China Glaze Liquid Leather, China Glaze Shocking Pink ring fingers, stamped with Konad plate M57 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














2nd - China Glaze Liquid Leather topped with Viva La Diva #70, China Glaze Aqua Baby ring fingers, and stamped with Konad plate M57 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I love the m57 plate I purchased that when I made my first purchase on wowsocool.com and my first time using konad I just used their white special polish over a base coat and sealed it with a top cute it looked super cute for cruefest!!! Havent done my nails since thats ashame over a month ago I had acyrlics on and they were to long to get a perfect full print on and I tend to try to be a perfectionist with my konad it tends to really bother me when the top coat smudges the design too....


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Konad is sooo much easier than I had prepared myself for... here's my first attempt...





_

 
What plate is this ites super cute?


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 30, 2009)

I just spend last night drooling in this thread and this morning I ordered my first Konad stuff from oc. YAAAAY! I got stamper, scraper, image holder, black and white polish, top coat and image disks no: 3, 9, 19, 29, 57 and 70. Wanted two more but they were out of stock so I skipped them. I cannot wait for my goodies to come!! Off to order more polish from Transdesign. I used to order from H2T but since I live in Europe... I guess that's not an option any longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I just wanted to share my happy morning!


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 30, 2009)

by the way [i wasnt aware of this before i got my konad today], the special polishes are in new packaging [not sure how long they have been] and in my opinion it's ALOT better. the new brush is shorter, and a bit wider. giving better control i guess you can say. where as with the old packaging, i felt that i had to put 2 layers of nail polish over the image plate design for it to be fully covered. the new one is larger than the old one, too.

or maybe, it's because i haven't gotten anything from wowsocool.com since my first purchase which was months ago until today. i need to get with the program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




new special polish is on the right in both pictures:


----------



## User67 (Aug 30, 2009)

I really need some new Konad plates! You guys are making me broke with all these hot pics!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Here's my mani n pedi using plate m57
















_

 
Oh ow so pretty I have the m57 plate I should try this I did the zebra in white for when I went to cruefest. I'm a mommy I love my animal prints but I dont want them to loud if you know what I mean so I thought the zebra looked tasteful in white.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_got my new konad stuff today. kind of messy












sally hansen white tip nail polish
konad black special polish
konad image plate 73
sally hansen clear nail polish

i applied the clear n/p too soon, which explains some of the smudges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love this!  It's a really fun print.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok so I caved and made my second konad order today which was hard on me because after I made my first purchase which was the double ended stamper scraper plate m57 and black and white special polish. I decided to get acyrlics big mistake my nails were to long to get a good design on so instead of cutting them down I took it in my own hands to take them off my self soaking them in acetone for a half hour only began to soften them those were not going to budge so I used my grocery store membership card to stick under them to pop them off it was a success but I lost most of my real nails they are finally growing back. My ex is on a rant about my nails he owns a barbershop so he had to go through some extensive training even learning how to do nails so their growing back and no more acyrlics.... I never have had long nails unless I've had acyrlics but my konad desings do come out cute on my short nails. I've only used my konad once doing a white zebra print on bare nail with a clear top coat.... So like I said I made my second order today my nails are almost all back I figured Id paint them in mac gee whiz and do a cute design....

Heres my newest order dont forget theirs a 30% coupon code good only through tomorrow at www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art the code is: wowsocool1 

My bill came to 41.96 after coupon under 30!!! with free shipping!!!

Special Polishes in 
-Silver
-Pink
-Violet Pearl 

Image Plates 
- M64
- M69
- M73


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_













_

 
Love it!!! Your designs are always so creative. This orange colors is very pretty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_got my new konad stuff today. kind of messy









_

 
Very cute.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Ok so I caved and made my second konad order today which was hard on me because after I made my first purchase which was the double ended stamper scraper plate m57 and black and white special polish. I decided to get acyrlics big mistake my nails were to long to get a good design on so instead of cutting them down I took it in my own hands to take them off my self soaking them in acetone for a half hour only began to soften them those were not going to budge so I used my grocery store membership card to stick under them to pop them off it was a success but I lost most of my real nails they are finally growing back. My ex is on a rant about my nails he owns a barbershop so he had to go through some extensive training even learning how to do nails so their growing back and no more acyrlics.... I never have had long nails unless I've had acyrlics but my konad desings do come out cute on my short nails. I've only used my konad once doing a white zebra print on bare nail with a clear top coat.... So like I said I made my second order today my nails are almost all back I figured Id paint them in mac gee whiz and do a cute design....

Heres my newest order dont forget theirs a 30% coupon code good only through tomorrow at www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art the code is: wowsocool1 

My bill came to 41.96 after coupon under 30!!! with free shipping!!!

Special Polishes in 
-Silver
-Pink
-Violet Pearl 

Image Plates 
- M64
- M69
- M73_

 
I hope you will get your stuff soon, so you can play with it and share your ideas with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is what i have right now.




China Glaze Agent Lavender
Konad Royal Purple
Konad M28


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Agent Lavender is very pretty. I love that stamp. It's very whimsical.  I might even be inclined to throw a silvery glitter topcoat over your nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_...

And here is what i have right now.




China Glaze Agent Lavender
Konad Royal Purple
Konad M28_


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok so I played with what konad stuff I have now until I get my new shipment... This is my first time using the konad black 

Heres the materials I used

Konad m57 plate 
Konad Special Black Polish 
MAC Polish in Steamy 
Secha Vie Clear Top Coat (might of misspelled) 

Here are my results yes im flaunting my shorties!!! I havent seen anyone else on here flaunt their short barely their nails so I did!!! 

Sorry if the photos didn't come out to well I couldn't get a crisp photo with my digital camera so I used my webcam...


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 31, 2009)

Aw, thank you to everyone in this thread! Everyone's nails are so pretty. Definitely inspired me to try it on my own. I have never been a do-it-yourself person when it comes to nails (I'll admit it, I love the feeling of being pampered when I get them done at the salon) but these are so fun to do, so I can foresee some money-saving in the future! Well, after I'm done buying the plates, of course, hahah. 

So, yeah, I love these Konad plates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is even my first photo-sharing I'm doing on Specktra! 






The base color is one of the Espana collection ones from OPI, but I got a box of mini polishes so I can't remember which one that is - the names are printed on the box but not the bottles. Oh well. And the stamps are from plate M57. I loved the fishnet but I decided that I need a base color lighter than that to have it look nice, so I just went with this. Actually, this is my second go - I think the first time around, on black polish, looked nicer, but just wanted to try out the other ones I got.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_Aw, thank you to everyone in this thread! Everyone's nails are so pretty. Definitely inspired me to try it on my own. I have never been a do-it-yourself person when it comes to nails (I'll admit it, I love the feeling of being pampered when I get them done at the salon) but these are so fun to do, so I can foresee some money-saving in the future! Well, after I'm done buying the plates, of course, hahah. 

So, yeah, I love these Konad plates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is even my first photo-sharing I'm doing on Specktra! 






The base color is one of the Espana collection ones from OPI, but I got a box of mini polishes so I can't remember which one that is - the names are printed on the box but not the bottles. Oh well. And the stamps are from plate M57. I loved the fishnet but I decided that I need a base color lighter than that to have it look nice, so I just went with this. Actually, this is my second go - I think the first time around, on black polish, looked nicer, but just wanted to try out the other ones I got._

 
This looks gorgeous! For your second attempt it is totally awesome.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay girls I give in...I have to buy a Konad...I haven't brought anything for myself (Besides absolute necessities) for 8 months now as I have been saving for my house... But this I just plain need!! LOL!

I was having a look on eBay for the Konad system and not sure which one to get as I don't want to spend that much... I was going to get the basic kit with 1 plate and the stamp, scraper and 2 polishes for £10. However I noticed it doesn't have the holder...Is this a necessity? Do you really need the holder for it?

Also some plates seem to be cheaper than others on ebay, are there fake konad plates being made??

Thanks again girls  I actually needed to treat myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





KONAD NAIL ART IMAGE PLATE No.S2 arabian on eBay (end time 03-Sep-09 11:11:45 BST)
Is that a fake or real one? And which are the best plate sellers for the UK as I really dont want to pay a lot for shipping!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Okay girls I give in...I have to buy a Konad...I haven't brought anything for myself (Besides absolute necessities) for 8 months now as I have been saving for my house... But this I just plain need!! LOL!

I was having a look on eBay for the Konad system and not sure which one to get as I don't want to spend that much... I was going to get the basic kit with 1 plate and the stamp, scraper and 2 polishes for £10. However I noticed it doesn't have the holder...Is this a necessity? Do you really need the holder for it?

Also some plates seem to be cheaper than others on ebay, are there fake konad plates being made??

Thanks again girls  I actually needed to treat myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





KONAD NAIL ART IMAGE PLATE No.S2 arabian on eBay (end time 03-Sep-09 11:11:45 BST)
Is that a fake or real one? And which are the best plate sellers for the UK as I really dont want to pay a lot for shipping!_

 
Konad is so much fun, you will love it. I personally dont think that you will need a plate holder. I place my plate on papertowel, so this way I dont make any extra mess to clean up. I heared that there is a lot of fakes on eBay, so I would be very careful about buying it there. For example, my friend got a starting set from ebay. First of all they screwed up her order, but in a good way, they sent her a few different sets instead of one. But she never got a clear image from them. She tried all kinds of plates, polishes etc. but nothing worked
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know, maybe she just have to plactice more or the whole konad shipment was fake.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Okay girls I give in...I have to buy a Konad...I haven't brought anything for myself (Besides absolute necessities) for 8 months now as I have been saving for my house... But this I just plain need!! LOL!

I was having a look on eBay for the Konad system and not sure which one to get as I don't want to spend that much... I was going to get the basic kit with 1 plate and the stamp, scraper and 2 polishes for £10. However I noticed it doesn't have the holder...Is this a necessity? Do you really need the holder for it?

Also some plates seem to be cheaper than others on ebay, are there fake konad plates being made??

Thanks again girls  I actually needed to treat myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





KONAD NAIL ART IMAGE PLATE No.S2 arabian on eBay (end time 03-Sep-09 11:11:45 BST)
Is that a fake or real one? And which are the best plate sellers for the UK as I really dont want to pay a lot for shipping!_

 

First off, you'll love Konad...so go ahead and treat yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The start up costs are a bit much, but you don't need a ton of plates or polishes.  I recommend a black and a white stamping polish to get started, the two sided stamper and a selection of plates. Throw in the special topcoat if you have the budget for it (but you don't HAVE to have it.)

I agree with badkitty; you don't need the plate holder.  I find the plate holder comes in handy when I want to mix polish colours (and I don't want to waste plastic or foil or wax paper to use as a palette), but otherwise, laying your Konad plate on a piece of paper towel works just fine. (Actually, it's imperative, because it will make a huge mess!) The double sided stamper is a necessity in my opinion though as it offers more control and it has a smaller stamp on one end for more precise stamping. In addition, I'd recommend using an old credit card as a scraper; it works as well as the scraper, but doesn't scratch your plates.

I do not have any experience buying Konad off of ebay, but that picture is of an actual plate.  (However, since the image was taken from konadnailart.com, I can't speak to the actual product.)

My personal recommendation is to order from OCNailart. She (Kathleen) has everything you need to get started, her prices (from what I've seen) are as good, if not better than most other e-tailers, she offers free international shipping for all purchases over $20US (which will get you 2 plates and 2 polishes) and honours a plethora of coupon codes ("polishpixie"; "scrangie"; "polishorperish" etc.) valid for 20% off your entire purchase. Plus shipping was very fast.  I have ordered from her twice and she has been great both times. 

Good luck with your purchasing decision! You'll love it.


----------



## User67 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just placed an order for the M73 & M65 plates, I can't wait for them to come! I also just got a bottle of the matte topcoat from Essie. Can't wait to play around with that. Has anyone done a Konad design & then put matte a topcoat? I wonder how that would look?! All the options & possibilities!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I just placed an order for the M73 & M65 plates, I can't wait for them to come! I also just got a bottle of the matte topcoat from Essie. Can't wait to play around with that. Has anyone done a Konad design & then put matte a topcoat? I wonder how that would look?! All the options & possibilities!_

 
I am looking forward to seeing this!  I have been thinking about that matte topcoat for a while...as soon as I can figure out a good company that will still ship my ChG to Canada (waiting on the new collections!) I will buy the Essie topcoat.

I think this might look great with Konad!


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_This looks gorgeous! For your second attempt it is totally awesome._

 
Aw, thanks so much! It really IS very easy - for any others out there who are thinking of getting this. There's a bit of getting used to but definitely easy to get the hang of fast.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay this is not a Konad related post, but I figure I can trust you ladies to be honest with me.  I sucked it up and (against my better judgment) paid $14CAN for MAC's  _Dry Martini_. I've posted elsewhere about what I think... (which, I can say equates to confusion), so I was wondering what you guys think.

Should I keep this polish?!

Shade






Partial Sun





Flash


----------



## User67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Okay this is not a Konad related post, but I figure I can trust you ladies to be honest with me.  I sucked it up and (against my better judgment) paid $14CAN for MAC's  Dry Martini. I've posted elsewhere about what I think... (which, I can say equates to confusion), so I was wondering what you guys think.

Should I keep this polish?!

Shade






Partial Sun





Flash



_

 
I think it looks great! I bought it too, but I haven't worn it yet. I think it's a pretty unique color & definitely worth having.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Okay this is not a Konad related post, but I figure I can trust you ladies to be honest with me. I sucked it up and (against my better judgment) paid $14CAN for MAC's Dry Martini. I've posted elsewhere about what I think... (which, I can say equates to confusion), so I was wondering what you guys think.

Should I keep this polish?!

Shade







Partial Sun





Flash



_

 
Personally I like it plus its a good base color for some cute designs with your konad


----------



## User67 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Personally I like it plus its a good base color for some cute designs with your konad_

 
It looks hot with a matte topcoat too!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_It looks hot with a matte topcoat too!












_

 
Dude! It looks _awesome_ with a matte topcoat. Which one are you wearing?  It looks so edgy!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 1, 2009)

BTW, badkitty... I went to Walmart recently and I saw the Sally Hansen polish I was telling you about... I think they're discontinuing them though, because they were on for $2 and there was this giant wheelbarrow full of miscellaneous polishes. Did you still want one?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 1, 2009)

malaviKat, I like dry martini on you. Me personally not gonna get any polishes from that collection, I am waiting for Style Black ones.
Yes, I still need this polish, I will have to go to my walmart and check it it. Thanks for the hands up!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 1, 2009)

I went to order a matte topcoat from transdesign today. From the time I logged on, to the time I went to check out, Essie's Matte About You sold out.

I swear the world is against me... LOL  I kill products.


----------



## User67 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Dude! It looks awesome with a matte topcoat. Which one are you wearing?  It looks so edgy!_

 
Essie Matte About You


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm so excited I got my shipment it was shipped out monday and I got it today the M64 plate is on back order and is suppost to ship out today so hopefully I'll have that friday or saturday. Friday Im hitting up coach and the cco how exciting 

Well I wanted to post photos of my order and my nails from when I did them 2 days ago are starting to chip so if I redo them today Ill take more photos if not Im going to tomorrow. 

Heres what I ordered from www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art
Pink Special Polish 
Silver Special Polish 
Violet Pearl Special Polish 
M64 Plate (Out of stock ships 9/2) 
M69 Plate
M73 Plate


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok Ok I caved already and did my nails and take photos I was a little dissapointed with the silver special polish it does not come out well 

Heres what I used
Konad Special white polish (wanted to use silver ugh)
M73 Plate
China Glave For Audrey (beautiful tiffany blue color) 






The pattern I used has very small detail so its hard to get a good print.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Ok Ok I caved already and did my nails and take photos I was a little dissapointed with the silver special polish it does not come out well 

Heres what I used
Konad Special white polish (wanted to use silver ugh)
M73 Plate
China Glave For Audrey (beautiful tiffany blue color) 






The pattern I used has very small detail so its hard to get a good print._

 

I find the silver shows up a lot better on darker colours. Your best bet (as you've found) is to use white on lighter bases. You should also try using other polishes to stamp. e.g. China Glaze's OMG or any of the Sally Hansen chromes.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 2, 2009)

Its my b-day this friday, so I am looking for ideas on how to paint my nails. I wanna do frenchy with konad on top. Any pics anyone?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_Ok Ok I caved already and did my nails and take photos I was a little dissapointed with the silver special polish it does not come out well 

Heres what I used
Konad Special white polish (wanted to use silver ugh)
M73 Plate
China Glave For Audrey (beautiful tiffany blue color) 






The pattern I used has very small detail so its hard to get a good print._

 
Looks good! I agree with malaviKat, sil ver will look great on darker colors (like black, dark blue, dark green etc.)


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Its my b-day this friday, so I am looking for ideas on how to paint my nails. I wanna do frenchy with konad on top. Any pics anyone?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you want romantic french or outlandish french?

Happy early birthday!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Do you want romantic french or outlandish french?

Happy early birthday!_

 
Thank you! romantic probably


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Thank you! romantic probably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been following this blog a bit lately and I think she does really creative nail art. It isn't all Konad...but she's got some cool stuff.

Nihrida's blog

Check her out! You might get some ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (At the moment I'm quite partial to her Inglorious Basterds inspired mani... not really "romantic" LOL but still cool.)


----------



## NeonKitten (Sep 3, 2009)

happy b-day badkitty! my birthday is on sunday.

y'all have totally sucked me into this whole stamping thing. i have chg harmony with leopard konad in black on right now but will be changing tomorrow when i fill in my nails. i'm also planing a trip to ulta to pick up matte about you. its funny cause i never used to like the look of mattes but from what i've seen here i thinki may be in love. my hubby loves it too cause he's a car guy and says it reminds him of primer on cars . lol


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I've been following this blog a bit lately and I think she does really creative nail art. It isn't all Konad...but she's got some cool stuff.

Nihrida's blog

Check her out! You might get some ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (At the moment I'm quite partial to her Inglorious Basterds inspired mani... not really "romantic" LOL but still cool.)_

 
Thank you, I am on my way to check her blog out!
Yesterday i found this site, im not sure if you guys know about it, but its pretty cool. CoolNailsArt.com - Nail Design - Nail Art - Nail Styles - Nail Fashion

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitten* 

 
_happy b-day badkitty! my birthday is on sunday.

y'all have totally sucked me into this whole stamping thing. i have chg harmony with leopard konad in black on right now but will be changing tomorrow when i fill in my nails. i'm also planing a trip to ulta to pick up matte about you. its funny cause i never used to like the look of mattes but from what i've seen here i thinki may be in love. my hubby loves it too cause he's a car guy and says it reminds him of primer on cars . lol_

 
Thank you and happy B-Day to you too!
Post pictures of your stuff, please


----------



## User67 (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone else have trouble getting the music note design from the M73 plate to transfer? All the designs on that plate work great besides for that one. I can't never get the entire design to transfer to my nail. Any tips?


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ I don't have that plate, but I have found that I have difficulty with some of the finer designs on other plates.  Unfortunately, I don't have a solution for you either.  I guess perhaps a better polish might help (I know some polishes stamp better than Konad polishes) but I have yet to find a HG polish for this process... Sorry!


----------



## User67 (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^^ I don't have that plate, but I have found that I have difficulty with some of the finer designs on other plates.  Unfortunately, I don't have a solution for you either.  I guess perhaps a better polish might help (I know some polishes stamp better than Konad polishes) but I have yet to find a HG polish for this process... Sorry!_

 
No problem! I tried doing it with the white Konad polish. Next time I will try a different brand & see how that works!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 4, 2009)

Let me know if you find something that works!


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a question for you skilled Konad users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you do a mani using the M19 for french mani with Konad white special polish and their top coat, how long would it take before it starts to peel off? How often would you have to re-do it? 

Thanks in advance! I can't wait for my stuff to get here!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 6, 2009)

i just received my Konad yesterday, it's so much fun!! here's my first konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pure Ice Twinkle w/ plate m57


also to everyone who's posted such beautiful pictures, how do you take off the design from the skin around your nail after you stamp it? do you do it right away or just wait and take it off with polish remover?
i waited until i was done and took it off with remover... but it didn't do the job quite well


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovelynuts* 

 
_I have a question for you skilled Konad users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you do a mani using the M19 for french mani with Konad white special polish and their top coat, how long would it take before it starts to peel off? How often would you have to re-do it? 

Thanks in advance! I can't wait for my stuff to get here!!_

 
I don't own the m19, but from what I've seen online, doing a French using this plate often results in a sheer looking French.  In all likelihood it will last as long as any other Konad design, but as I like my tips to be really opaque, I prefer to do them using tape and polish.

I do have the m45 though and those French designs hold up well.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i just received my Konad yesterday, it's so much fun!! here's my first konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pure Ice Twinkle w/ plate m57


also to everyone who's posted such beautiful pictures, how do you take off the design from the skin around your nail after you stamp it? do you do it right away or just wait and take it off with polish remover?
i waited until i was done and took it off with remover... but it didn't do the job quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Gorgeous job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I do my nails, I do my best not to get anything on the skin however.... When I'm painting, I use the pointed end of a metal file to carefully scrape wet polish off my cuticles as I go.  When I'm Konading, I tend to leave the design that gets stamped on my skin until the end, then I dip the metal file in remover and carefully "erase" polish that way. (The remover tends to bead on the end of a metal file, it doesn't absorb, obviously, so that means I can concentrate remover where it is necessary to do so.)

HTH!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





an ornated french manicure =) excuse the gluey top coat, I've thinned it almost 10 times, but it's time to let it go =/_

 
Which plate was this? I think I have this pattern but it never stamps this well.


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I don't own the m19, but from what I've seen online, doing a French using this plate often results in a sheer looking French. In all likelihood it will last as long as any other Konad design, but as I like my tips to be really opaque, I prefer to do them using tape and polish.

I do have the m45 though and those French designs hold up well._

 
Ah, thanks so much! 
I got my first Konad order in the mail yesterday and I cannot wait to try my first konadicure!!!


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i just received my Konad yesterday, it's so much fun!! here's my first konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pure Ice Twinkle w/ plate m57


also to everyone who's posted such beautiful pictures, how do you take off the design from the skin around your nail after you stamp it? do you do it right away or just wait and take it off with polish remover?
i waited until i was done and took it off with remover... but it didn't do the job quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks awesome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Gorgeous job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I do my nails, I do my best not to get anything on the skin however.... When I'm painting, I use the pointed end of a metal file to carefully scrape wet polish off my cuticles as I go. When I'm Konading, I tend to leave the design that gets stamped on my skin until the end, then I dip the metal file in remover and carefully "erase" polish that way. (The remover tends to bead on the end of a metal file, it doesn't absorb, obviously, so that means I can concentrate remover where it is necessary to do so.)

HTH!_

 
Good tip, I'm gonna try that!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 9, 2009)

...So in an effort to find another etailer who ships China Glaze to Canada, I turned to TransDesign.  All in all, I think they work out to roughly the same price as Head2Toe. Their polishes are cheaper but their shipping is a tad more expensive.  However, their product shipped waaaaay faster than Head2Toe.

My haul (I ordered last week and it arrived today):
All China Glaze unless otherwise specified...

Cords
Short & Sassy
Free Love
Let's Groove
Thunderbird
Adore
IX
Liquid Leather
Awaken
Sexy in the City
Atelier Tulle
Stella
Japanese Koi
VII
Essie's Matte About You  (I kept refreshing the next day and it came back in stock!)

I also got some other supplies.






L-R: Cords, Thunderbird, Let's Groove, Stella, Free Love and Short & Sassy.





L-R: Liquid Leather, Awaken, IX, Japanese Koi, Atelier Tulle, VIII, Sexy in the City and Adore.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_...So in an effort to find another etailer who ships China Glaze to Canada, I turned to TransDesign.  All in all, I think they work out to roughly the same price as Head2Toe. Their polishes are cheaper but their shipping is a tad more expensive.  However, their product shipped waaaaay faster than Head2Toe.

My haul (I ordered last week and it arrived today):
All China Glaze unless otherwise specified...

Cords
Short & Sassy
Free Love
Let's Groove
Thunderbird
Adore
IX
Liquid Leather
Awaken
Sexy in the City
Atelier Tulle
Stella
Japanese Koi
VII
Essie's Matte About You  (I kept refreshing the next day and it came back in stock!)

I also got some other supplies.




_

 
Nice haul!!! Where are you going to store all these bottles?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder why head2toes stopped shipping to Canada. But I know why they shipping was slow, cause its actually a salon with a little "store" in front and I think only one guy is handling all the online orders. A little weird place, but great prices.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Nice haul!!! Where are you going to store all these bottles?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder why head2toes stopped shipping to Canada. But I know why they shipping was slow, cause its actually a salon with a little "store" in front and I think only one guy is handling all the online orders. A little weird place, but great prices._

 
Thanks for the heads up on their shipping!  I actually didn't mind them as far as the shipping went. I know a lot of people like their products to arrive rapidly but in some cases I like waiting on stuff so I can be "surprised" when it arrives in the mail. LOL

Not totally sure what I'm going to do about storage. For the immediate time being, I'm going to store them in China Glaze boxes (the ones they're shipped in that hold six). I'll likely divide my stash and put the "summer" colours into storage under our bed like I do with summer clothing...and just keep the fall/winter stuff out in my drawer.  

I'm in the process of designing a trunk bench to accompany my makeup table as it's difficult to find seating that works with a table this height. When it's finished, it will flip up and act as additional storage so I'll put plastic containers with polish into that.)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_I'm in the process of designing a trunk bench to accompany my makeup table as it's difficult to find seating that works with a table this height. When it's finished, it will flip up and act as additional storage so I'll put plastic containers with polish into that.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is a great idea! Too bad I have a chair already for my makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you do your nails at this makeup table or somewhere else? My makeup stash is upstairs in the bedroom and I usually do my nails downstairs while watching tv or something. I was thinking to put all my nail polishes on the shelf I got in the master bathroom closet door, but then I was thinking if its going to be convinient at all, to take what I need downstairs and then put it back, what if I will need some extra stuff. lol


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_This is a great idea! Too bad I have a chair already for my makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you do your nails at this makeup table or somewhere else? My makeup stash is upstairs in the bedroom and I usually do my nails downstairs while watching tv or something. I was thinking to put all my nail polishes on the shelf I got in the master bathroom closet door, but then I was thinking if its going to be convinient at all, to take what I need downstairs and then put it back, what if I will need some extra stuff. lol_

 
I actually do my nails at my computer desk LOL.  (Being a full time student I like having a full desk...) It is probably less of a hassle for me to bring my stuff over though. I live in a condo so I don't have to move between floors, just between bedrooms. (Like you, I tend to watch stuff while I'm doing my nails.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I've done is re-used an old popcorn bucket (the plastic one that came in kids combos for Happy Feet - how appropriate!) to carry my supplies. I normally store this under the sink and it's got clippers, files, topcoats etc. Whenever I'm ready to do a mani, I just grab this, pick out my polishes and walk over to my desk. It's actually a little too full of non ChG polishes at the moment but if I cleaned it out, it could easily take everything I needed for a mani in one trip.  You can probably get a nice little carry-all at Bed, Bath and Beyond or something. Especially now that it's back to school time...those little bucket type things are popular for transporting toiletries in dorms.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_L-R: Cords, Thunderbird, Let's Groove, Stella, Free Love and Short & Sassy.





L-R: Liquid Leather, Awaken, IX, Japanese Koi, Atelier Tulle, VIII, Sexy in the City and Adore.



_


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 10, 2009)

Christmas really did come early this week.  My ManGlaze arrived today. I have to say I've been really impressed with shipping especially as it was a long weekend in both the US and Canada.

...There's something decidedly "anti-feminist" about coating one's tips and toes in a product drunkenly named ManGlaze. But then again, maybe it's "anti-feminist" of me to wear nail polish at all. What say you?

(I _love_ the design on these bottles. Totally reminds me of the old MAD magazines and/or graffiti art!)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 10, 2009)

So, here is what I had for my birthday.





Orly White Tips
Orly Angel Face
Konad White
Konad M63


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_So, here is what I had for my birthday.





Orly White Tips
Orly Angel Face
Konad White
Konad M63_

 
This is gorgeous! Your french tips are so precise!


----------



## User67 (Sep 11, 2009)

This is my favorite design I have done so far!Liquid Vinyl by Orly as a base, Fingerpaints Easel Come, Easel Go w/ M65 Konad plate. They almost look like minks!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_This is my favorite design I have done so far!Liquid Vinyl by Orly as a base, Fingerpaints Easel Come, Easel Go w/ M65 Konad plate. They almost look like minks!












_

 
I love this stamp, the nails look so contemporary with it.


----------



## leenybeeny (Sep 11, 2009)

I just ordered a Konad kit this past weekend.... I can't wait to get it.. I am SOOOO excited!!!!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ You will love it, leeny!


----------



## leenybeeny (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^^ You will love it, leeny!_

 
My husband thinks it looks tacky.. I tell him it's art...   He will have to deal with it!!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_My husband thinks it looks tacky.. I tell him it's art...   He will have to deal with it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Ah... my bf doesn't typically pay much attention to what I do with makeup, but he actually thought Konad was pretty neat (as a concept). Even my brother found it interesting (and that's saying something...he's a straight laced engineer.)


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is my first Konadicure! I will definitely need to practise but it's so much fun so that shouldn't be a problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Products used:
"OPI - Over the Taupe" for base
"China Glaze - Admire" for print
"Seche Vite" for top coat
Konad plate nubmer 63






Thanks for looking
-Camilla


----------



## leenybeeny (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ That looks fantastic!  I love the colours you used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't think regular nail polish would be thick enough for the design.  How long did you wait for the base to dry before doing the design?


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_^^ That looks fantastic! I love the colours you used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't think regular nail polish would be thick enough for the design. How long did you wait for the base to dry before doing the design?_

 
Thank you!! It was the first time I tried Over the Taupe, cause I just got it, and I had to use three coats to get it opaque, and the formula was very funky. I thought I was gonna have to wait forever for it to dry, but once I got Seche Vite on (also used for the first time and I love it!!) as a top coat, it dried very fast. I'd say 15 minutes and another 5 after I put on the top coat. I painted a top coat in between the base and the design just for it to dry faster. I did have some problems to get the design on right, though, as you can see. But I do love the color combo! In the sun the difference between the cream and the metallic shows up a lot more and it looks very cool!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovelynuts* 

 
_ 





Thanks for looking
-Camilla_

 
Great job! Very pretty!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 14, 2009)

I still love me some hot pink!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soon I will switch to fall colors (maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).




China Glaze Rich & Famous
Konad Royal Purple
Konad M65


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 14, 2009)

^^ Awesome!!!


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 15, 2009)

I held back ordering from Head2ToeBeauty because of the shipping costs, which I still think is a bit much, buuuut, I'm so glad I did. Because I now finally have some China Glaze and Essie's Matte About You! I am so in love with both already, and I've only had them for a day. 

I wanted to get my nails done quick today so I only did one nail on each hand with Konad: 






Pretty messy, I know! Sorry. I took the picture right after I finished and usually all the polish around my fingers go away once I wash my hands and right now they look fine. 

The base color is China Glaze Midnight Ride. I think you can really see the purple undertones without the matte top coat, but with it, it just looks black, which I am pretty much okay with. Oh, and I took my first nails picture for Specktra with that background, guess I like it! It's a sticker I put on my laptop.

The Konad stamp is with China Glaze Harmony. I love it! I just love the way that looks with the matte top coat on it. It just looks drawn on, almost. Sometimes the Konad looked kind of stamped on when I did them before, and you could definitely feel the way it's kind of bumpy even with a regular top coat on. But the matte top coat makes it so smooth! I just love it so much. 

I am quite excited now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time I'll be doing all the nails with Konad and the matte top coat, I think it'll look nice!

Also, I keep using that one stamp... I'm looking to get more Konad plates soon, and I just found out there's a place nearby I can buy them! I contacted OC Nail Art and they told me a friend of theirs sells in the area. I only have M57 right now, any must-have image plates?


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ SWEET! I got Matte about you but I haven't used it yet. Can't wait to try it, it looks so cool on everybody.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, all your pictures with Essie's Matte About You makes me want to get it now. Its looks very pretty!


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Ok, all your pictures with Essie's Matte About You makes me want to get it now. Its looks very pretty!_

 
It does look pretty! I hope you do get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you do, be sure to post pictures! 

I'm the kind of person who usually does nails, and then lets it stay on for as long as possible until the chips start getting really ugly... because I never used to be into doing nails! But now that I got Matte About You I'm already looking forward to changing the polish so I can see how it looks on the other colors I got.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 16, 2009)

^ franken, where did you order from? (i may have missed that somewhere)


----------



## leenybeeny (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get Matte About You in Canada?  I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^ franken, where did you order from? (i may have missed that somewhere)_

 
Head2ToeBeauty! Mostly because I also wanted to get some China Glaze from there, and also because I got impatient waiting for Ulta to get them in stock. But as far as I know Ulta stores should have them now, probably both online and in stores.


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Anyone know where I can get Matte About You in Canada?  I can't find it anywhere!_

 
You can try Trade Secrets. I got mine online from Transdesign.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Anyone know where I can get Matte About You in Canada?  I can't find it anywhere!_

 
It would probably be cheapest on ebay


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_It would probably be cheapest on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, last time I checked Transdesign, they had it for $5.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 26, 2009)

My DH designed these nails for me (picked color and a plate design). I had so many compliments on it, I could not believe it. From now one I will be asking him. hehe





China Glaze For Audrey
Konad Black
Konad M63


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey nail gals...

Not konad, but I thought you might enjoy this if you don't already follow Julie...

YouTube - Rihanna Tiger Print Nails


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_My DH designed these nails for me (picked color and a plate design). I had so many compliments on it, I could not believe it. From now one I will be asking him. hehe






China Glaze For Audrey
Konad Black
Konad M63_

 

Great job! Good choice, hubby!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 26, 2009)

badkitty, those nails are sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are those your real nails?! they're so nice...


----------



## friedargh (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the m59, m35 and m39 and generally use these with the white konad special nail polish although I also have purple and blue. I used to use these a lot but I just haven't had the time because it can be a bit time consuming (especially if you keep stuffing up one nail argggghhh).

I would get more plates but unfortunately they are just too expensive here in Australia. I'll have to wait for my next trip to asia to get some more


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys, well I saved enough money to buy the Konad system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woop woop!

But I do have a question for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eBay Seller: kjt1963: Health Beauty items on eBay.co.uk=

Are these all legitimate plates? Thinking of getting a few and wasnt 100% sure wether to buy some or not...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friedargh* 

 
_I have the m59, m35 and m39 and generally use these with the white konad special nail polish although I also have purple and blue. I used to use these a lot but I just haven't had the time because it can be a bit time consuming (especially if you keep stuffing up one nail argggghhh).

I would get more plates but unfortunately they are just too expensive here in Australia. I'll have to wait for my next trip to asia to get some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Hey guys, well I saved enough money to buy the Konad system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woop woop!

But I do have a question for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eBay Seller: kjt1963: Health Beauty items on eBay.co.uk=

Are these all legitimate plates? Thinking of getting a few and wasnt 100% sure wether to buy some or not..._

 
I can't tell if the image plates are legit because the seller doesn't show real pictures of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




friedargh do you have paypal or a CC? You could always buy your plates at ocnailart.com. The coupon code from several bloggers like Scrangie is now even up to 30% off.


----------



## trincess (Sep 28, 2009)

I did some konad using m36 and both my frankens for stamping and as base color. the stamping is done with my peppermint patti franken, and the base coat is a lighter version of the same color. It's very subtle, I really like it, although the stamping is not my best. I hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do =)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_badkitty, those nails are sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are those your real nails?! they're so nice..._

 
Thank you. Yes, they are real, but they are not so nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are very soft and peel a lot. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_I did some konad using m36 and both my frankens for stamping and as base color. the stamping is done with my peppermint patti franken, and the base coat is a lighter version of the same color. It's very subtle, I really like it, although the stamping is not my best. I hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do =)









_

 
Very pretty!!!


----------



## trincess (Sep 30, 2009)

I've just got 6 new palettes, m27, m40, m50, m51, m59 and s6. In honor of that I did a new manicure, using the rose pattern from m40 and special polish in red. The base color is a sheer pink and I did black french tips freehanded.











Kinda reminds me of east-asia =) I hope you like it!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 7, 2009)

I cannot open my Konad special nail polish in white. Did anyone else had this problem?


----------



## trincess (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I cannot open my Konad special nail polish in white. Did anyone else had this problem?_

 
twist the cap with pliers =) It's probably the dried out polish around the bottleneck, and the fact that special polishes are much more thicker than regular polish, they feel like glued with superglue =)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_twist the cap with pliers =) It's probably the dried out polish around the bottleneck, and the fact that special polishes are much more thicker than regular polish, they feel like glued with superglue =)_

 
Thanks, I will have to try that. My DH couldn't open it either and I did not let him use any instruments. lol... but I guess I have no other options.

Here is what I have on right now. I absolutely love this color!!!





China Glaze 2Nite
Konad Black
Konad M04


----------



## trincess (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_




OPI Russian Navy
CG Harmony
Konad M65_

 

Well, here is my take on this design:

Claries Polish in navy, without a name
China Glaze Harmony
Konad m65

Special Thanks to BadKitty for the idea =)


----------



## fakecake (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a similar machine called Diva Nail Art - it only has two plates and came with white, red, black and a topcoat.  But... it was only 14.95 at my local Zellers store.  I really am tempted to get more plates and polish colours.  I'm not sure though as I'm leary to shop online.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Actually, last time I checked Transdesign, they had it for $5._

 
Yes, but shipping to Canada is not that cheap, as far as I know.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_I did some konad using m36 and both my frankens for stamping and as base color. the stamping is done with my peppermint patti franken, and the base coat is a lighter version of the same color. It's very subtle, I really like it, although the stamping is not my best. I hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do =)









_

 
these are sooo pretty!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Well, here is my take on this design:

Claries Polish in navy, without a name
China Glaze Harmony
Konad m65

Special Thanks to BadKitty for the idea =)




_

 
Looks great! I am glad you liked it!!!


----------



## trincess (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is my latest NOTD, using a local polish called SHE, which looks like a darker and greener version of Barielle - Polished Princess, Konad Special Polish in green and the design from s6.


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 15, 2009)

Some nail stuff... (I just started my PhD so I have not had time to think, let alone polish my nails...)

ManGlaze - Fuggen Ugly






[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Teal Fishnets
Base colour: China Glaze - Sexy in The City
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Gradient: China Glaze - Liquid Leather; China Glaze - Rodeo Fanatic
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Plate(s): m24 (flowers); m57 (fishnet)
[/FONT]
Stamp: Konad SP - Black Pearl; Konad SP - Silver

I took 50+ pictures of this and this was the best I could do. Topcoat made the silver flower impossible to focus on. But I do think this turned out very well. It's been in my head for a month.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 15, 2009)

Here are some of my first tries with the Konad stamping system!

OPI You Don't Know Jacques (base), China Glaze For Audrey (stamp), m20 plate





OPI Black Onyx (base) OPI Alpine Snow (stamp), m57 plate





OPI Russian Navy (base), China Glaze For Audrey (stamp), m20 plate


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice job, girls!!! 
malaviKat, I love the second one, its sooo pretty!
Here is what i have.




China Glaze IDK
Konad Royal Purple
Konad M57


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh, and I finally got this storage cube from Michaels for my nail stuff. I dont have a lot yet, but I still needed some good storage.


----------



## trincess (Oct 20, 2009)

My two recent KOTD's:




Some local brand red polish, konad special polish in white, m65





Collistar Viola as base, China Glaze Emotion for stamping, m66





My nails against my face =)


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Oh, and I finally got this storage cube from Michaels for my nail stuff. I dont have a lot yet, but I still needed some good storage.







_

 
Your storage is awesome! And if you don't have a lot...my collection is minuscule.  

I love the holo polishes from ChG... so gorgeous!  Looks good on you!


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_My two recent KOTD's:




Some local brand red polish, konad special polish in white, m65





Collistar Viola as base, China Glaze Emotion for stamping, m66





My nails against my face =)_

 
You have lovely nails!!


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Here are some of my first tries with the Konad stamping system!

OPI You Don't Know Jacques (base), China Glaze For Audrey (stamp), m20 plate





OPI Black Onyx (base) OPI Alpine Snow (stamp), m57 plate





OPI Russian Navy (base), China Glaze For Audrey (stamp), m20 plate



_

 

You did a great job! My fave is the last one. So pretty!


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 21, 2009)

I do not have time for makeup or nails these days. *tear*

Base colour: China Glaze - Wagon Trail
Top coat: Sally Hansen w/ Nylon in Nude no. 95
Plate(s): m51 (stamp applied diagonally across nails)
Stamp: Konad SP - Gold


----------



## trincess (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_You have lovely nails!!_

 
thank you so much! <3 It was so much work to get them like that, I've spent all my summer to basically grow them and treat them right... sigh... =)


----------



## trincess (Oct 22, 2009)

My cuticles just hate the acetone-free remover.


----------



## malaviKat (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





My cuticles just hate the acetone-free remover._

 
You know what...I think mine do too. I've had to add a lot of lotion/cuticle oil. I've never tried acetone-based remover... do you notice a difference?


----------



## trincess (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_You know what...I think mine do too. I've had to add a lot of lotion/cuticle oil. I've never tried acetone-based remover... do you notice a difference?_

 
Normally I _always_ use acetone-based remover. That day I was out of my usual remover, so I used that remover. I never experience any dehydrating, any yellowing, any staining, etc. While acetone-free remover agitates my skin in a weird way, (sudden dryness, odd feeling, like my skin was suddenly wrinkled, etc.) acetone remover never does that. And I don't believe acetone-free is healthier, because everything that removes nail polish contains solvent. Acetone is only toxic when inhaled in high amounts, aspirated or consumed, as every solvent can be.


----------



## trincess (Oct 23, 2009)

Vampy polish, very much like OPI Give Me Moor, and China Glaze Emotion, palette m65.


----------



## trincess (Oct 26, 2009)

Funky Robo-Zebra mani using Rimmel Your Majesty, Konad red polish & m57


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 28, 2009)

A few stampings from the last months. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In partial sunlight
*China Glaze - Orange Marmalade*, two coats
Konad m65 with China Glaze - Poetic







In daylight
*OPI - Royal Rajah Ruby*, two coats
Konad m65 with China Glaze - Emotion






In sunlight








*ZOYA - Raven*, two coats
Konad m25 with China Glaze - Devotion
*p2 *(german drugstore brand) - *020 Opulent*, one coat






In sunlight


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 1, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend did our manicure together
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On the left:
Orly Cashmere Cardigan
Konad Royal Purple
Konad M65

On the right:
China Glaze Rich & Famous
Konad White
Konad M4

And this is my Halloween custom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Orly Sol Cabana
Sinful Colors Black on Black
Konad Black
Konad M28
China Glaze Ghoulish Glow


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 7, 2009)

hey! here are a couple old manicures


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 7, 2009)

here are a few more


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 7, 2009)

these last two pics are my current mani


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried the fake 'fauxnad' plates? I read that the etching isn't as clean as the official Konad plates but I'm wondering if they're still tolerable.


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 22, 2009)

i have 18 fauxnad plates (the GCOCL ones, i got them off ebay) and i think they're good. the only downside i find is that there very few, if any, full nail designs and no french tip designs. but for the most part a lot of them are just like the konad ones and they stamp perfectly. a lot of the pictures i posted used the fauxnad plates.


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 22, 2009)

here are a couple recent manicures


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2009)

In daylight

China Glaze - *Rodeo Fanatic*, two coats
Konad *- m71 *motifs stamped with China Glaze - *Adore* & *Passion*
blue rhinestones


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 22, 2009)

ohh i love that shade of blue


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 24, 2009)

sorry for the mess lol ;p


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 25, 2009)

^Very pretty.


----------



## trincess (Nov 27, 2009)

China Glaze Metallic Muse & Black Polish & Black Konad Polish & Plates m73 and m51!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 28, 2009)

*China Glaze 2Nite
Konad Black
Konad M65*

Sorry, this one looks a little bit messy.




*Milani Whimsical
Konad White
Konad M04*


----------



## elle25 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry if this sort of thing has been asked but I'm not really able to look through everything. 

So I really want to get this sort of stuff, some of the designs I've seen are really good. I was looking at getting this KONAD Nail Art Stamp Kit GOLD Set (plus Instruction CD) - eBay, Nail Art, Nail Care, Beauty, Health. (end time 23-Dec-09 14:33:15 AEDST)

Is it worth it?


----------



## Sh3r (Nov 29, 2009)

i suggest you go here 
OC Nail Art
and use the coupon code 'scrangie' without the quotes and you'll get 30% off the price listed which is $94.99 which works out to about $66.50 US. shipping will be free (even international) and it arrives super fast, i order from there myself


----------



## elle25 (Dec 1, 2009)

^Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a much better deal.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 1, 2009)

Man I feel as though I haven't been here in years. Glad to see you ladies are holding down the fort with awesome designs!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Yesterdays Konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milani - Enchantment*, three coats
Konad *m64* with China Glaze - LOL
Konad *m65* with China Glaze - Devotion
lavender/pink (color is kinda in between) rhinestones


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yesterdays Konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milani - Enchantment*, three coats
Konad *m64* with China Glaze - LOL
Konad *m65* with China Glaze - Devotion
lavender/pink (color is kinda in between) rhinestones









_

 
Wow, this is beautiful! They look very fancy.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Wow, this is beautiful! They look very fancy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 3, 2009)

capmorlovesmac, that mani is AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wonderful, wonderful job!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_capmorlovesmac, that mani is AMAZING. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wonderful, wonderful job!!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I now need the entire OMG collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The combination of a motif with an OMG nail polish and a motif with a metallic nail polish like from the Romantique or Khrome collection is lovely.


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yesterdays Konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milani - Enchantment*, three coats
Konad *m64* with China Glaze - LOL
Konad *m65* with China Glaze - Devotion
lavender/pink (color is kinda in between) rhinestones









_

 
OOOH!! I love the idea of layering different ones!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## trincess (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Yesterdays Konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milani - Enchantment*, three coats
Konad *m64* with China Glaze - LOL
Konad *m65* with China Glaze - Devotion
lavender/pink (color is kinda in between) rhinestones









_

 
I'm awestruck!
Sieht wunderschön aus! =)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you melozburngr and/und danke Deniz!


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ capmor that is AWESOME!  so pro looking!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








_

 
I love both!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome!! I think I must try Konad now as well!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love both!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Awesome!! I think I must try Konad now as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i keep thinking about getting the konad as well! but thereare so many kits and things to choose from!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Can someone post a Konad link for me?


----------



## Sh3r (Dec 5, 2009)

here's the link to oc nail art : OC Nail Art 
enter the coupon code 'scrangie' to get 30% off (without the quotes)
i would recommend starting with a kit and maybe one full nail image plate since none of the basic kits come with them, then when u get the hang of stamping, you can increase your collection


----------



## Sh3r (Dec 5, 2009)

here was my last konadicure


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Can someone post a Konad link for me?_

 
there's also www.WowSoCool.com Konad Stamping Nail Art


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I did another layered Konadicure yesterday evening. The only thing I don't like are the square rhinestones. But because I wanted to use red ones and my ordered round red rhinestones haven't arrived in time I had to use the square ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milani – Spellbinding*, three coats
Konad *m64* with *Zoya – Salma*
Konad *m25* with *China Glaze – Passion*
square red rhinestones


In daylight

*





*In halogen lighting*




*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love both!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome!!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I think I must try Konad now as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_*i keep thinking about getting the konad as well!* but thereare so many kits and things to choose from!!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sh3r* 

 
_here's the link to oc nail art : OC Nail Art 
enter the coupon code 'scrangie' to get 30% off (without the quotes)
i would recommend starting with a kit and maybe one full nail image plate since none of the basic kits come with them, then when u get the hang of stamping, you can increase your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love OC Nail Art.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_


*


*_

 
Soo beautiful, Jeanette!! And so well done. Really impressing.

Will I ever learn it?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love both!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome!! I think I must try Konad now as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i keep thinking about getting the konad as well! but thereare so many kits and things to choose from!!_

 
Girls, you have to try it. Its very easy to use and so much fun!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Soo beautiful, Jeanette!! And so well done. Really impressing._

 
Thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Will I ever learn it?_

 
You will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Girls, you have to try it. Its very easy to use and so much fun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Girls, you have to try it. Its very easy to use and so much fun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i might treat myself after Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if it's easy to use then i should be ok! i'm not very artistic or good with detail though... but all these pics of pretty nails are so beautiful it makes me want to have a go!


----------



## trincess (Dec 5, 2009)

Konad is really, really easy to use! You get used to the swift movements after a while =) Just don't give up after a few tries, you'll see you'll keep getting better and better =)
A few of my last ones:


----------



## trincess (Dec 5, 2009)

More:


----------



## Susanne (Dec 6, 2009)

^^^ Awesome! They are all so different and gorgeous.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
In daylight

*

*_*
*
*
*
*
**

This is so amazing.  There is so much depth & dimension.*


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow! I am a beginner. I wonder if I will ever DARE to attempt nail art stamping?!?!

I am just starting to paint stuff on my nails!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is so amazing.  There is so much depth & dimension._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bowsandhearts* 

 
_Wow! I am a beginner. *I wonder if I will ever DARE to attempt nail art stamping?!?!*

I am just starting to paint stuff on my nails!_

 
You should not be afraid of it.. it is so much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first times were a bit hard for me too. Practise is the key with Konad too and after a few times I found the perfect balance between the right speed (not rolling too fast with the stamper over the nail) and pressure (not too little because without enough pressure the stamping can't stick to your nail).


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 8, 2009)

I've just ordered my konad goodies. Ordered plate M71m the stamper and scrapper and some rhinestones to bling it out. I really want a christmas themed plate but they don't seem to have any on the website


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_I've just ordered my konad goodies. Ordered plate M71m the stamper and scrapper and some rhinestones to bling it out. I really want a christmas themed plate but they don't seem to have any on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is one!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 8, 2009)

Used Nubar Reclaim as a base with Nubar Forest applied with plate M64.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Here is one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_

 
Thanks for that!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Here is one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
This is so cute!!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 8, 2009)

no problemo.


----------



## elle25 (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I did another layered Konadicure yesterday evening. The only thing I don't like are the square rhinestones. But because I wanted to use red ones and my ordered round red rhinestones haven't arrived in time I had to use the square ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Milani – Spellbinding*, three coats
Konad *m64* with *Zoya – Salma*
Konad *m25* with *China Glaze – Passion*
square red rhinestones


In daylight

*





*In halogen lighting*




*_

 
That is so beautiful. The colours are just gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I also love the snowflake one posted above. I tried to put it in but it wouldn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well. Anyway, I'm a sucker for anything snowflake


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 12, 2009)

My konad goodies arrived today so I decided to play around with them. I've got a different pattern on each finger as I wanted to try all of them out. It's defiantly going to take a lot of practice! I like how my pinky turned out though!






Nails Inc Portland Place (2 coats), Konad M71 with Barry M White


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2009)

*Milani – Fairy Tale*, three coats
Konad *m69* with *Zoya – Tallulah*
Konad *m41* with *China Glaze – Adore*
round baby blue rhinestones




In daylight







In halogen lighting






I adore the Milani Halloween collection


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*Milani – Fairy Tale*, three coats
Konad *m69* with *Zoya – Tallulah*
Konad *m41* with *China Glaze – Adore*
round baby blue rhinestones




In daylight







In halogen lighting






I adore the Milani Halloween collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


you seriously do the best layered Konads.  

I have 2 of those colors, I might have to try this!!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 15, 2009)

^^That's gorgeous! I've lost patience with mine konad already. I suppose I just gotta practice


----------



## Susanne (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome, Jeanette!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking forward to your inspired KOTD melozburngr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes kelly2509t practise does help. It just needs a little time to find the right balance between speed and pressure that works best for you.


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 16, 2009)

i've seen that a couple of you have used regular nailpolishes for stamping rather than the actual special polish konad offers. i've tried this before, and the design stamped on my nail pretty sheer.. what's your trick? lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_i've seen that a couple of you have used regular nailpolishes for stamping rather than the actual special polish konad offers. i've tried this before, and the design stamped on my nail pretty sheer.. what's your trick? lol_

 
Most regular nail polishes will stamp sheer but the trick is to try it with very opaque nail polishes that already look good at their first coat on the nail. 

Metal/chrome nail polishes like the China Glaze Romantiques or Khromes are great for Konad.

Holo nail polishes with holo shimmer work very well too (excluding the kaleidoscope collection.. the holo glitter is too large and so they stamp sheer).

Shimmery/frosty nail polishes like the two I used for the blue (Zoya's Tallulah) and red (Zoya's Salma) work very well too. However they are not completely opaque but as long as the nail polish contains enough shimmer this shimmer will show up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yesterday I used Zoya's Kalmia - a shimmery coppery red - over a dark red base and it worked as a subtle but shimmery stamping.

I prefer regular nail polishes over the Konad special polishes because the Konad do often smudge when you put a regular top coat over them. I bought the Konad top coat but it takes too long to dry. I am Seche Vite speed spoiled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 16, 2009)

definatly helpful, thank you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2009)

You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My first Christmas Konadicure:

gradient with:
*OPI – Dear Santa*, two coats & *OPI – Smitten With Mittens*
*Konad m12* with Konad white special polish
round red rhinestones



In daylight







In sunlight


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 16, 2009)

how did you blend the gradient so well?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_how did you blend the gradient so well?_

 
Dear Santa and Smitten With Mittens are close enough so that they blend pretty smooth together. Also I used only a little amount of Smitten With Mitten on the sponge and put a few thin layers of it on top of Dear Santa to get it opaque at the tips of my nails.

Yesterday I made a gradient from Smitten With Mittens to China Glaze's Emerald Sparkle and with two so different nail polishes it was much harder to get a nice gradient. 

Does anyone of you has experience with the Konad sponges? I am using some spongy packaging material I found right now because I always forget to buy the Konad sponges.


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 16, 2009)

ooooh, a sponge, I was like, wow, she's the master of the brush!  great idea!  hmmm...I need to try this....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_ooooh, a sponge, I was like, wow, she's the master of the brush!  great idea!  hmmm...I need to try this...._

 
I was thinking about using an artistic brush with more fluffy bristles but then I saw the sponges.. I think in a giveaway or in an online store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But because I forgot to order them with my last Konad order I had to use something else. Good thing that I always keep some packaging material from previous received packages.


----------



## luhly4 (Dec 16, 2009)

has anyone who has ordered for head2toe beauty had any problems? my package was apparently delivered at my front door a couple hours ago according to the tracking.. and no package is at the front door. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT- nevermind. phew.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys! I am so in love with these Konadicures. 

I hate school LOL... I have NO time to do my nails.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Dear Santa and Smitten With Mittens are close enough so that they blend pretty smooth together. Also I used only a little amount of Smitten With Mitten on the sponge and put a few thin layers of it on top of Dear Santa to get it opaque at the tips of my nails.

Yesterday I made a gradient from Smitten With Mittens to China Glaze's Emerald Sparkle and with two so different nail polishes it was much harder to get a nice gradient. 

Does anyone of you has experience with the Konad sponges? I am using some spongy packaging material I found right now because I always forget to buy the Konad sponges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Whenever I sponge I use the sponge paintbrushes you can use for painting around trim.  I got a handful of small ones that are typically used for crafts from the dollar store... While I haven't used the Konad sponges, I kinda think they're a waste of money. After a while, sponges tend to get saturated in polish and need to be disposed of. (So un-green of me...! In my defense I don't throw the sponge out every time; I use it until it can be used no more...) I'd rather dispose of a $1 sponge than a konad sponge kit.

But that's just my opinion!


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 16, 2009)

"SQUEEEEEEEE!"

I am in love with the first and the third especially... SOOOOO pretty!

What did you use for the snowflake one?  I kept meaning to buy that plate for Christmas but never got around to it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Konad is really, really easy to use! You get used to the swift movements after a while =) Just don't give up after a few tries, you'll see you'll keep getting better and better =)
A few of my last ones:




















_


----------



## trincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_"SQUEEEEEEEE!"

I am in love with the first and the third especially... SOOOOO pretty!

What did you use for the snowflake one?  I kept meaning to buy that plate for Christmas but never got around to it._

 
Thank you, dear! It's the plate m59 =) It has 2 snowflakes, but one of them has 8 sides, it can't be considered as a true snowflake, lol =D M20 has a snowflake, too!


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Thank you, dear! It's the plate m59 =) It has 2 snowflakes, but one of them has 8 sides, it can't be considered as a true snowflake, lol =D M20 has a snowflake, too!_

 

Ah sorry I meant which polishes? I like the fact that the snowflakes aren't stark white against the blue!

(While you're at it, which polishes did you use for the first look?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 17, 2009)

Second Christmas Konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gradient with:
*OPI – Smitten With Mittens*, two coats & *China Glaze – Emerald Sparkle*
*Konad m12* with *China Glaze – Passion*
*Konad m3* with *Zoya – Kalmia*
round red rhinestones



In daylight


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 17, 2009)

LOVEEEE THAT one!!


----------



## trincess (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Ah sorry I meant which polishes? I like the fact that the snowflakes aren't stark white against the blue!

(While you're at it, which polishes did you use for the first look? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh I used a navy jelly polish from a local brand, but you can DIY, mixing navy polish with jelly, and adding tiny silver glitters =) 
For the fırst look I used OPI Bubble Bath, regular medium red polish (OPI Chick Flick Cherry), Konad black & white, and China Glaze Glam for the glitter =) the plates I used for this look are m36 & m57.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_In daylight








_

 
This is true christmas!! Love it!


----------



## Sh3r (Dec 18, 2009)

here are a few recent konadicures


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_



_

 

I'd also like to know what polishes you used for this one. It's beautiful!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally got round to doing a mani using my Konad today and I didn't give up on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually quite happy with how it turned out. You can't see the pattern well in the picture because f the flash, I'll try and take one in the daylight tomorrow, hopefully that will be better.






China Glaze Exceptionally Gifted (three coats)
Konad *m71* plate with Barry M Grey and Barry M Matt White


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 23, 2009)

Third holiday Konadicure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*China Glaze – Emerald Sparkle*, two coats
*Konad m64* with *China Glaze – Cherish*
*CND effects – Crimson Sparkle*


In daylight













In sunlight


----------



## meika79 (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_*Milani – Fairy Tale*, three coats
Konad *m69* with *Zoya – Tallulah*
Konad *m41* with *China Glaze – Adore*
round baby blue rhinestones




In daylight



 



In halogen lighting






I adore the Milani Halloween collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 AMAZING!!! I just started layering, and I hope I get to be this good.


----------



## trincess (Dec 24, 2009)

Take a look at the Professional Salon Case I received! OMG, best present ever! 
Best Christmas/New Year's Gift Ever: Konad Professional Salon Case | Emerald Sparkled


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_Take a look at the Professional Salon Case I received! OMG, best present ever! 
Best Christmas/New Year's Gift Ever: Konad Professional Salon Case | Emerald Sparkled_

 





 Congratulations! I am looking forward to your future manicures with this awesome kit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Today I did a New Year's Eve inspired manicure. The little tutorial for this manicure is on my blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used
OPI - Nail Envy, one coat
*Milani - Charmed*, three coats
Seche Vite, one coat
*Konad m51* with *Zoya - Trixie*
*China Glaze - The Ten Man* for the gradient
nail glue
white crystal rhinestones in two sizes
Seche Vite, one thick coat



In daylight











In halogen lighting


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Congratulations! I am looking forward to your future manicures with this awesome kit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Today I did a New Year's Eve inspired manicure. The little tutorial for this manicure is on my blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used
OPI - Nail Envy, one coat
*Milani - Charmed*, three coats
Seche Vite, one coat
*Konad m51* with *Zoya - Trixie*
*China Glaze - The Ten Man* for the gradient
nail glue
white crystal rhinestones in two sizes
Seche Vite, one thick coat



In daylight











In halogen lighting



_

 
WOW!!!! This is manicure of the the year!!! I love it!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my New Years mani, cause its the year of the white tiger. Very simple


----------



## sass000 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just finished reading this entire thread and you gals are inspirational in your nail artistic abilities!! I also placed my first Konad order thru wowsocool this morning and here is what I ordered today: 
French Nail Kit
Special Polishes (black, pastel pink and red)
IP holder
Nail Polish remover bottle
Double sided stamper and scraper
IP (m25, m44, m51, m56, m57, m60, m63 and m65)

I already received an email from them saying that it will ship Wednesday!!
I'm so excited!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_WOW!!!! This is manicure of the the year!!! I love it!!!_

 





 Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_I just finished reading this entire thread and you gals are inspirational in your nail artistic abilities!! I also placed my first Konad order thru wowsocool this morning and here is what I ordered today: 
French Nail Kit
Special Polishes (black, pastel pink and red)
IP holder
Nail Polish remover bottle
Double sided stamper and scraper
IP (m25, m44, m51, m56, m57, m60, m63 and m65)

I already received an email from them saying that it will ship Wednesday!!
I'm so excited!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have fun with your new Konad goodies!


----------



## sass000 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_What plate is this ites super cute?_

 
I believe this is IP M60.


----------



## sass000 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_






an ornated french manicure =) excuse the gluey top coat, I've thinned it almost 10 times, but it's time to let it go =/_

 
.
I think this is M36.


----------



## trincess (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_.
I think this is M36._

 
true =) has anyone asked? I guess I missed it!


----------



## sass000 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_true =) has anyone asked? I guess I missed it!_

 


Yes, back on page 13 (i think). But thanks for veryfing it!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 5, 2010)

I love MAC. I love manicures with Konad. So why not combine them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*My Hello Kitty collection inspired manicure*

base color: *p2 – eternal* (210), one coat _(basically just a random black creme)_
darker swirls: *Konad m69* with *MAC – On The Prowl*
bright swirls: *Konad m69* with *Konad – Special Nail Polish white*
Hello Kitty head: *Fauxnad A02* with *Konad – Special Nail Polish white*
white/clear bow shaped rhinestones
pink round rhinestones


In crappy daylight






In halogen lighting


----------



## Lady Gray (Jan 5, 2010)

Another thing Specktra has got me wanting! I'm just growing my nails out after biting then falsies so once they are long and strong enough I'll be trying this!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ That's amazing! I love it


----------



## sass000 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love MAC. I love manicures with Konad. So why not combine them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*My Hello Kitty collection inspired manicure*

base color: *p2 – eternal* (210), one coat (basically just a random black creme)
darker swirls: *Konad m69* with *MAC – On The Prowl*
bright swirls: *Konad m69* with *Konad – Special Nail Polish white*
Hello Kitty head: *Fauxnad A02* with *Konad – Special Nail Polish white*
white/clear bow shaped rhinestones
pink round rhinestones


In crappy daylight






In halogen lighting







_

 
WOW!! That is so nice!! You are talented...


----------



## Susanne (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love MAC. I love manicures with Konad. So why not combine them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In halogen lighting







_

 
This is the best I have seen from you so far!! Awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it.


----------



## trincess (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 9, 2010)

^Love your konadicure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Today I did a Love Lace inspired konadicure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




base color: *MAC – Light Affair*, three coats
*Konad m71* with p2 – eternal (210)
top of Konad stamping filled in with p2 – eternal (210)
black round and symmetric tear shaped rhinestones


----------



## woe (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got my first Konad order in the mail today! I bought the doubled-ended stamper with scraper, black and white polish, top coat and plate m57. I subbed the Konad scraper for a razor blade.

On both looks I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri over the base coat.
This was my very first attempt:




- Jamaica Me Crazy by Pure Ice as a base coat.
- Black Konad polish.
- Zebra print on m57 plate.
- Konad top coat.

The black is a bitch to get off of your skin!

Second attempt:




- Sapphire Petite as a base coat.
- White Konad polish.
- Zebra stripes again.
- Konad top coat.

The white was definitely easier to work with and came off of my skin a lot easier.

I'm officially obsessed and can't want to try more designs and order more plates!


----------



## trincess (Jan 10, 2010)

Inspired by capmorlovesmac =)))

OPI Tickle My France-y & Konad m37


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2010)

you ladies really have done some lovely designs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for posting pics for us!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_you ladies really have done some lovely designs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for posting pics for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





Inspired by capmorlovesmac =)))

OPI Tickle My France-y & Konad m37_

 








Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes to check if I have m37* *puts it on wishlist*


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi ladies.  new here, though I have been lurking for a while.
 I got my first konad kit a back at the end of Nov and have been experimenting since, though not always successfully, I have a love/hate, mostly hate relationship with plate M19, just cannot get it on straight on both hands !! Drive me nuts!  I have to resort to sticker guides which defeats the object, I am determined to master it though.

 I have to say, your designs are incredible!  There is so much inspiration to be had just browsing the pages of this thread, simply amazing. I look forward to seeing more of them


----------



## trincess (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyd2000uk* 

 
_Hi ladies.  new here, though I have been lurking for a while.
 I got my first konad kit a back at the end of Nov and have been experimenting since, though not always successfully, I have a love/hate, mostly hate relationship with plate M19, just cannot get it on straight on both hands !! Drive me nuts!  I have to resort to sticker guides which defeats the object, I am determined to master it though.

 I have to say, your designs are incredible!  There is so much inspiration to be had just browsing the pages of this thread, simply amazing. I look forward to seeing more of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
which stamper do you have? the double ended one helps me to align the tip images with the sides. if you have the short stamper, you can draw guides on the sides, and align the tip image with them. It usually works! Look at my last konadicure, it's done using this method, and the images are mainly straight =) (Although you can't see, they're are straight on right hand, too =)


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_which stamper do you have? the double ended one helps me to align the tip images with the sides. if you have the short stamper, you can draw guides on the sides, and align the tip image with them. It usually works! Look at my last konadicure, it's done using this method, and the images are mainly straight =) (Although you can't see, they're are straight on right hand, too =)_

 

I have the short and the double ended ones.....that is a good idea, will give it a go.  I just wish they'd invent a clear stamp so I can see through to the nail as I stamp  rofl


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 12, 2010)

Just heard that Konad are releasing 8 new plates !!!!!  A new tips plate and a couple of full nails ones included.

I have some pics of the plates too on my blog !!!   (didn't want to post them all here as there are 8 pics)

There are some great designs, the lace tips plate is fab!!!!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_ 





In halogen lighting







_

 
I want this plate!!!!


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 15, 2010)

here is my latest try.....inspired by my blog background LOL


----------



## Susanne (Jan 16, 2010)

^^^ Awesome!! So well done!


----------



## malaviKat (Jan 16, 2010)

A look from a few months back... (it will hit our nail blog in a couple of weeks..)  Don't mind the outrageously dry hands.


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 18, 2010)

todays, Konad !

OPI Absolutely Alice  M59 in konad white


----------



## nebbish (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so amazed! You guys are so talented!!

I'm not allowed to wear nail polish at work [UGH!] so I just wear clear...  but I love nail polish sooo much, I'm gonna start Konading anyway! I have days off, right?!! & I'll have the prettiest toes ever!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 19, 2010)

My 3rd attempt at Konading:




MAC Light Affair (3 coats) Barry M Raspberry with M71


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 19, 2010)

i finally got my konad now i'm just waiting for my rhinestone wheels from ebay..

i have a code for konad discount 30% (wowsocool.com).... enter : leslie 
at checkout.


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_My 3rd attempt at Konading:




MAC Light Affair (3 coats) Barry M Raspberry with M71_

 
I love this- it reminds me of wallpaper or something, or fabric...   love!


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 19, 2010)

love the design and colours Kelly!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ Thank you <3


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 21, 2010)

Couple more Konads....

one from a few days ago,  Orly Enchanted Forest as base








and todays mani, a Valentine themed one


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 21, 2010)

ok the valentines mani is tooooo cute.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyd2000uk* 

 
_and todays mani, a Valentine themed one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I agree, this is really cute!


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Girls,  I kinda thought it was a cute one too, its one of those mani's that makes you feel happy when you look at it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 22, 2010)

A vampy Valentine's Day inspired manicure from a few days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Milani – Whimsical*, three coats
Konad *m65* with *Zoya – Drew*
Konad *m3* with *China Glaze – Admire*
pink heart shaped rhinestones from *Essence *


In daylight







In halogen lighting






Good new for you US nail polish lovers.. the German brand Essence will be available at Ulta soon!


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 22, 2010)

wow that is gorgeous, I love how you layer the designs


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, the Valentine's looks are really adorable. You guys make it look so easy!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 22, 2010)

@Capmorlovesmac Very pretty, you're amazing at layering Konad design


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 22, 2010)

this thread is so inspiring to me. I really want to learn to Konad. Maybe Jeanette can move to Canada and teach me (like I told her on Twitter)


----------



## Susanne (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_this thread is so inspiring to me. I really want to learn to Konad. Maybe Jeanette can move to Canada and teach me (like I told her on Twitter) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you think I would let her go? Nope!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_this thread is so inspiring to me. I really want to learn to Konad. Maybe Jeanette can move to Canada and teach me (like I told her on Twitter) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Aww I'd love too...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Do you think I would let her go? Nope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
... but yes.. Susanne wouldn't let me go.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 23, 2010)

Can someone help me with a problem I'm having. I'm new to konading and just got the Konad special polish in white and black yesterday. I have only two plates so far and last night tried the M57 using the lacy scalloped design. Well the stamper would not pick up any polish but a few pieces here and there. I wiped both the stamper and plate off and tried again and same results. I pushed really hard on the stamper the 3rd time and still nothing but pieces of white on the stamper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So then I tried it on the flower design on the plate and it picked up all the design and stamped fine. Why would it not pick up the other design?? Am I doing something wrong?

TIA


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 23, 2010)

try not to stamp too hard, a quick light stamp should be enough, or rolling across design.  Also when you wipe do not use a remover that has any oils, pure acetone is best.....any oils on the plate will stop it picking up. 
It could also be a dud plate.  Some people have had issues with one design not picking up due to it not being etched as deep.......


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 23, 2010)

you also need to be fairly quick,  the finer the design the quicker it dries......

just trying to think of all the reasons to help you


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks!! I will try all your tips and see what the results are. BTW I like your blog....lots of pretty designs and info there


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Thanks!! I will try all your tips and see what the results are. BTW I like your blog....lots of pretty designs and info there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you, you're very sweet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep trying, Im sure its something like not being quick enough or stamping too hard.  But if you keep on being able to do other designs and that is the only one giving you problems it may be the plate at fault.......fingers crossed it all works out for you


----------



## trincess (Jan 28, 2010)

Stamped with China Glaze DV8


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 28, 2010)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spring inspired (even though I don't like spring.. and summer.. and early fall) manicure: 
Oh.. hai spring!


*Nubar – Greener*, two coats
*Konad – m69* with *Konad Princess Special Polish – Apple Green*
*China Glaze – Cherish* with *Fauxnad – GCOCL*
Green and yellow green round rhinestones


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 28, 2010)

Did anyone mention brand spanking new Konad plates are out (available end of Feb. on wowsocool.com) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



all look so lovely-
S10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How cute?!

M75





M76





M77





M78





M79





M80





M81


----------



## babyd2000uk (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_




Stamped with China Glaze DV8_

 
OMG!  This is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_
*Spring inspired* 






_

 
Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome!! Is it spring yet?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 29, 2010)

Because its really cold here, here is what i came up with.










*MAC On The Prowl
China Glaze Devotion
Konad White
Konad M65 and M4
*


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 31, 2010)

Sigh, I might give in and buy the konad stamping tools thanks to this thread. I love the spring one... so attracted to green recently. Also badkitty with the grey...love love the metallic on matte.


----------



## perfecttenn (Jan 31, 2010)

Gonna order my Konad stamper later this week!  Cannot wait!!!!  I've been wanting it since I first saw it months ago.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 31, 2010)

I got this nail polish because of its name, you know, I just had to have it. But I actually love this color, the picture cannot show all the glitters as they appear IRL. I think it will be very cute color for the spring and summer.

http://images20.fotki.com/v534/photo...SC_0538-vi.jpg

*China Glaze BaD KiTTy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Konad Black
Konad M57
*


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 4, 2010)

I placed the order for Hello Kitty Plate and some other too. I cannot wait to get them. They are coming all the way from China, I hope they will make it here.


----------



## babyd2000uk (Feb 5, 2010)

here is the one I posted on my blog today


----------



## myzleelee (Feb 5, 2010)

pretty


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyd2000uk* 

 
_here is the one I posted on my blog today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyd2000uk* 

 
_here is the one I posted on my blog today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
lol I love this.  makes me think of bowling shoes.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered a faux-nad image plate from ebay from China (it seems like most of them are on there). The one with hello kitty on it and got it the other day. I'm disappointed because it seems the images aren't etched in deep enough for it to hold the nail polish once you scrape off the excess, no matter how lightly you try. I'm sending it back for a refund.

Sigh, and the search continues.

Good news though, I just ordered some of the new image plates from wowsocool.com and they still have the 30% off with the code wowsocool30. Surprising since this code has been out for months.  I excited for them.


----------



## babyd2000uk (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_lol I love this.  makes me think of bowling shoes._

 
LOL  that is exactly what my Hubby said when he saw it


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 7, 2010)

Konad Image Plate m60
Base & Top Coat - Nail Magic
China Glaze Exceptionally Gifted with Konad Special Polish Violet Pearl
OPI Absolutely Alice with Konad Special Polish White


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I ordered a faux-nad image plate from ebay from China (it seems like most of them are on there). The one with hello kitty on it and got it the other day. I'm disappointed because it seems the images aren't etched in deep enough for it to hold the nail polish once you scrape off the excess, no matter how lightly you try. I'm sending it back for a refund.

Sigh, and the search continues.

Good news though, I just ordered some of the new image plates from wowsocool.com and they still have the 30% off with the code wowsocool30. Surprising since this code has been out for months. I excited for them._

 
Can I ask you the sellers name? I ordered mine from ebeautyhouse. And after couple of days they item was removed by ebay, due to selling fake stuff. But the selle said that they shipped it out and I should get it. But I am scared now, what if its not going to work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want Hello Kitty to work.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Can I ask you the sellers name? I ordered mine from ebeautyhouse. And after couple of days they item was removed by ebay, due to selling fake stuff. But the selle said that they shipped it out and I should get it. But I am scared now, what if its not going to work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want Hello Kitty to work._

 
I think it was the same seller.

It might have just been a bad batch though because I know my friend ordered from the same person and her's works just fine.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Thank you, I guess I have to wait and see. Hopefully i will get it soon.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I ordered a faux-nad image plate from ebay from China (it seems like most of them are on there). The one with hello kitty on it and got it the other day. I'm disappointed because it seems the images aren't etched in deep enough for it to hold the nail polish once you scrape off the excess, no matter how lightly you try. I'm sending it back for a refund.

Sigh, and the search continues._

 

Oh no I am sorry that the image plates don't work for you. Have you removed the plastic foil? Unlike the Konad image plates fauxnad image plates have a plastic foil on them you have to remove first.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Oh no I am sorry that the image plates don't work for you. Have you removed the plastic foil? Unlike the Konad image plates fauxnad image plates have a plastic foil on them you have to remove first._

 
I just checked again, and there isn't any plastic foil on them.  

It's okay though. I took my refund and bought the new  konad plates.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 12, 2010)

One of my first attempts with Konad plates. Still getting the hang of it. M59 and M81 plates, Essie - Sexy Divide, China Glaze - Admire


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 14, 2010)

A few Konadicures...

Before:





After: (Personally I prefer the 'before').


----------



## trincess (Feb 15, 2010)

House of Slytherin - A Harry Potter Themed Manicure.
Used my own dark green franken as a base and silver metallic polish with m28 for the Konad.


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





House of Slytherin - A Harry Potter Themed Manicure.
Used my own franken as a base and silver metallic polish with m28 for the Konad._

 

Oh that's awesome!  Your silver is really sharp!


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 15, 2010)

Base: China Glaze - Awakening
Tips and Stamp: Konad SP - White
Glitter: CM Gold Reflections 43
Top Coat: Sally Hansen w/ Nylon in Nude (no. 95)
Konad plate: m36


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2010)

^ such a beautiful design!


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 15, 2010)

^ Thank you!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_ 






_

 
Wow! So pretty! This design calls spring!!


----------



## only1angel (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW, I've been MIA here for a LONG WHILE!!! I see you girls have been busy playing with your nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't forget about you guys though. I've taken pics of my designs (at least the ones I remember to lol) Will post tomorrow! 

Olga- I LOVE your last design!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You just make that Hello Kitty nail polish look amazing!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hered is one of my designs.....for more check out my blog


http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/z...lowerscopy.jpg


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ that's beautiful!


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 18, 2010)

Base coat: China Glaze - Bad Kitty (4 coats)
Tip: China Glaze - Liquid Leather (2 coats)
Stamp 1: China Glaze Joy; Image Plate: chez Delaney H22
Stamp 2: Stargazer Chrome; Image Plate; chez Delaney A07
Rhinestones: Swarovski Light Rose 
Top Coat: Seche Vite


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 18, 2010)

All very pretty ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe some day I'll have mine looking half as nice as yours. It seems once my nails themselves look nice one starts to break right at the quick then within3-4 days they all do the same thing. Anyone else have this problem?

Also on another note I was going to place an order at Transdesigns for a couple polishes and the shipping said minimum $18 shipping charge!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^^ that's beautiful!_

 

Thanks


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 23, 2010)

I finally got my plates from China!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And of course I had to play with my Hello Kitty!!! The idea was stolen from our beloved *Jenny (capmorlovesmac)*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://images19.fotki.com/v276/photo...SC_0569-vi.jpg


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 23, 2010)

^^ hehe that's so cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not a hellokitty person but Jen's mani was awesome...and you're swaying me too!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 23, 2010)

For info check out my blog.......become a follower......Thx


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 23, 2010)

^Gorgeous stamping Ashley! Love the Color Club nail polish!

One little thing: could you resize your pictures so that they are not wider than 640px and not higher than 800px? Thank you!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^
thanks

I edited the pic.....I finally figured out how to do this


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 25, 2010)

Base coat: China Glaze Blue Island Iced Tea
Plate: Konad m69;  Fauxnad (Chez-Delaney) A12
Stamp: China Glaze Calypso Blue; Konad SP in White
Topcoat:  Konad Top Coat
Modifier: Essie Matte About You






_ChG Blue Island Iced Tea_










_Mattified with Essie's MAY_


----------



## sass000 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleymullins71* 

 
_




_

 
Which Color Club np is that? Verrry pretty...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Base coat: China Glaze Blue Island Iced Tea
Plate: Konad m69; Fauxnad (Chez-Delaney) A12
Stamp: China Glaze Calypso Blue; Konad SP in White
Topcoat: Konad Top Coat
Modifier: Essie Matte About You






ChG Blue Island Iced Tea










Mattified with Essie's MAY



_

 
Wow, looks soooo pretty!!!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sass000* 

 
_Which Color Club np is that? Verrry pretty..._

 
Color Club fashion Addict
Konaded with konad sp  in metallic pink (i think? wish they labeled these)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 27, 2010)

For all of you polka dot lovers, if you don't have it already, you have to get plate M79.  Perfectly spaced, adorable little polka dots!  I just finished my mani, and I am in love


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_For all of you polka dot lovers, if you don't have it already, you have to get plate M79.  Perfectly spaced, adorable little polka dots!  I just finished my mani, and I am in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wanna see pix


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I wanna see pix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My camera is broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried taking pics with my phone, and they weren't any good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did ChG Grape Pop from the Up Up & Away Collection, and pale pink konad polish polka dots.   So cute


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_My camera is broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I tried taking pics with my phone, and they weren't any good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did ChG Grape Pop from the Up Up & Away Collection, and pale pink konad polish polka dots.   So cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, its sounds really really cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 28, 2010)

*OPI You Don't Know Jacques!
China Glaze Devotion
China Glaze Matte Magic
GCOCL C02 Plate*


----------



## malaviKat (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_





*OPI You Don't Know Jacques!
China Glaze Devotion
China Glaze Matte Magic
GCOCL C02 Plate*_

 
Woo! That's really chic!  I like it.


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^
Very Cute


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is a Konad on top of my marbled nails:




Base: 2 Coats Color Club Diva Driver
Water Marble Polishes: CG Entourage, CG Flyin' High, CG Make An Entrance
Konaded with CG HI-TEK Konad IP M57
*Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ That's awesome!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^^ That's awesome!_

 
Thanks


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 1, 2010)

2 Coats China Glaze Bahamian Escape
Konaded with Konad SP in Black
IP M73


----------



## sass000 (Mar 5, 2010)

According to makeup alley and the following blog Konad USA is not allowing for coupon codes to be used after tommorrow.

The Daily Nail: Konad USA Puts Stop to Coupon codes!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

i got my kopnad kit yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm pleased with the results. i did a simple butterfly on each finger and the stamp transferred fine! however getting the imgine straight on my nail is a bit more tricky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also i think i will have to buy the konad top coat to use my the konad special polishes. because all my top coats smudged the image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the end i used my china glaze polishes to do the stamping


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

I want the Konad system SO bad. It just seems like it's pretty expensive if you want more than a couple plates and polishes. I'm trying to figure out what would be the best deal but I'm not quite sure. I definitely plan on getting it soon though!


----------



## trincess (Mar 12, 2010)

China Glaze Mom's Chiffon stamped with m79 and special polish in pastel lilac


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^ Wow, this pink is pretty!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ready for St. Patrick's Day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Sally Hansen Green With Envy
Konad Black
GCOCL A02
Cover Girl  New Nouveau*


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 15, 2010)

Base colour: China Glaze - Ruby Pumps
Black: Rimmel - 399 Black Satin (one of the richest blacks I've ever  seen, I'm ashamed to say I had to forgo China Glaze's Liquid Leather in  lieu of this...)
Stamp: Konad SP - Black Pearl; China Glaze - Poetic
Plate - Chez Delaney A02
Topcoat: Konad clear topcoat (over black stamp); Seche Vite (over  everything)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 16, 2010)

^so pretty!!! and i love your designs on the pictures, always so creative!


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 16, 2010)

^^ thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find I am still having trouble capturing detail in my pics though...but it might be the top coat and all of the glitter particles and don't work well with a macro setting.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_^^ thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find I am still having trouble capturing detail in my pics though...but it might be the top coat and all of the glitter particles and don't work well with a macro setting._

 
yeah, im still trying to figure out how to make perfect shots of my nails... what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_yeah, im still trying to figure out how to make perfect shots of my nails... what kind of camera are you using?_

 
A Canon Rebel XS. I'm just using the standard lens though. I don't have a macro lens for it.  You?


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love ruby pumps. I actually just took it off today!


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 18, 2010)

My St Pat's "mess".  (I don't like this mani, but here it is anyway.)


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 18, 2010)

^ I dont know what are you talking about!!! Its *Beautiful*!!!
P.S. I use Nikon D90 and I use my stock lens too (have to figure out how to use this baby, i had no time to play with this camera).


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 18, 2010)

Ooh the D90 is a _good_ camera!  I think you'll have fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm like you though... I really need to learn how to use my cam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I thought about investing in a macro lens but it's more expensive than the cam (plus I just bought a zoom so the macro will have to wait.)

I don't know about that mani...seriously... It's all kinds of not me.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2010)

Konad of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OPI – OPI Ink*, three coats
*Konad m64* with *China Glaze – LOL*
*Konad m53* with *China Glaze – 2030








In sunlight





*​


----------



## trincess (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Konad of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OPI – OPI Ink*, three coats
*Konad m64* with *China Glaze – LOL*
*Konad m53* with *China Glaze – 2030








In sunlight





*​_

 
This looks so amazing! You're doing the most amazing konadicures! <3


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_This looks so amazing! You're doing the most amazing konadicures! <3_

 
















Thank you so much Deniz! Right back at ya!


----------



## trincess (Mar 23, 2010)

Charcoal polish first stamped with silver metallic, then layered with transparent red polish, finally stamped again with silver =D Phew!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Konad of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OPI – OPI Ink*, three coats
*Konad m64* with *China Glaze – LOL*
*Konad m53* with *China Glaze – 2030*​ 
*



*​ 


*In sunlight*​ 
*



*​_

 
So pretty!!! and I agree with the Deniz you are the best on here!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_








Charcoal polish first stamped with silver metallic, then layered with transparent red polish, finally stamped again with silver =D Phew!_

 
You girls rock big time!!! Very pretty too!!!


----------



## only1angel (Mar 25, 2010)

Haven't posted my pics in a while! Here are some of my designs I've done!

Plate M21

















Plate M57





















Plate M60











Plate M64






Plates M45 and M64


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ I love the plate w/ the paint splats. I haven't used it yet but it looks so cute and fun!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 28, 2010)

It does, I want it now too.


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 29, 2010)

Base colour: China Glaze - Light as Air
Stamp: China Glaze - Grape Pop; China Glaze - Avalanche
Plate - Konad m57, m54
Topcoat: Seche Vite
















And I don't know if I shared this yet outside of my "stash/storage/vanity" post but here's my new storage:


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^ I love your n/p storage solution!! I already told you I bought the dark MALM desk and the white Alex drawer for my new apartement


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 29, 2010)

Susanne, I think you're going to love it. Did you get the big MALM or the little one?  I think Alex is super, super handy. I may one day have it on my list... (but lord help me if my collection gets big enough to need it!)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Susanne, I think you're going to love it. Did you get the big MALM or the little one? I think Alex is super, super handy. I may one day have it on my list... (but lord help me if my collection gets big enough to need it!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can just get the small one here, the big one is already discontinued. But I am sure I will love my new vanity area!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_Base colour: China Glaze - Light as Air
Stamp: China Glaze - Grape Pop; China Glaze - Avalanche
Plate - Konad m57, m54
Topcoat: Seche Vite
















And I don't know if I shared this yet outside of my "stash/storage/vanity" post but here's my new storage:



_

 
Love the nails and I love your new n/p storage!!! so cute!


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ I think that fishnet pattern is my favourite of all the plates!


----------



## n_c (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice set up Malavikat


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## trincess (Mar 29, 2010)

*MAC Style Warrior Nails* using China Glaze Platinum Gold & 2030 & Konad m78


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 29, 2010)

^^ That is gorgeous!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_




MAC Style Warrior Nails using China Glaze Platinum Gold & 2030 & Konad m78_

 
Gorgeous! This reminds me of MAC Style Warriors!!


----------



## trincess (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous! This reminds me of MAC Style Warriors!!_

 
thank you =) it was inspired by Style Warrior Collection =)


----------



## only1angel (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malaviKat* 

 
_ I think that fishnet pattern is my favourite of all the plates!_

 
I LOVE your design!!!! So pretty! And I agree (my mom does too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the fishnet pattern is our favorite! I use that one more than any of the others!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 31, 2010)

trincess i love you style warrior nails!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_









*MAC Style Warrior Nails* using China Glaze Platinum Gold & 2030 & Konad m78_

 
wow... this is mad creative!!! how long did it take to do it?


----------



## trincess (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_wow... this is mad creative!!! how long did it take to do it?_

 
Not too much =) half an hour maybe, and most of it was drying time =)


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 2, 2010)

lol it's THAT time of week again... Nail trimming and Konad!









Nail Magic (base and top coat)
China Glaze Innocence
Konad 51 with Konad Special Polish White
Konad 45 with Konad Special Polish Sky Pearl (I'm not too sure, no name on bottle)
Stripe Rite Silver


----------



## trincess (Apr 11, 2010)

China Glaze IV, plates m45 & m56


----------



## meika79 (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





China Glaze IV, plates m45 & m56_

 
That is too cute!!


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 13, 2010)

-Claire's Mood Happy/Earthy
-Konad Black
-China Glaze Devotion
-Konad Plate m5


----------



## j4lyphe (Apr 18, 2010)

you guys r enablers LOL Ive now ordered like 20 plates from OCNailart and a whole bunch of nailpolishes to use as stamps (Konad & China glaze)...I think I have at least 30-40 nailpolishes now. My bf keeps telling me that I'm gonna kill him and his dogs with the nailpolish and acetone fumes whenever I'm over his apt (which is almost all the time) doing my nails. I'm now a Konad-head and am slowly turning the bf's lil sis into one too *evil laugh* lololol


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 21, 2010)

-China Glaze Flying Dragon
-Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet with Me
-Konad plate m57


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2010)

I got some new plates (from Amazon seller BundleMonster (not affiliated) - 21 plates for $17 shipped!  WHOOT!

This is plate BM20 and FingerPaints Lucky in Love Lime and FP Scenery Greenery:


----------



## aliciaface (May 22, 2010)

-Orly Lollipop
-Konad plate m51


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to pull out my plates and start practicing again!  you all inspired me


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 8, 2010)

I just bought some stuff to get started with--a plate, stamper and polish. I'm excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I'm going through all the image plates making a list of the ones I want.


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jun 19, 2010)

*Essence Break Through
*konad white polish
*konad plate M57
More pictures on my blog


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 23, 2010)

RBL Teal konad'd over SH Blue Streak:


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 29, 2010)

OPI Hey Get In Lime (3 layers)
Konad plate m57
Konad stamping polish in white

Barry M Mint Green (2 layers)
Anna Sui 100 (1 layer)
Konad plate m77
Konad stamping polish in white


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 29, 2010)

OPI Love Me Tender (3 layers)
Konad plate m38
Konad stamping polish in white

OPI Black Onyx (2 layers)
OPI La Boheme (1 layer)
Konad plate m38
China Glaze OMG

CND Make A Wish (2 layers)
Konad plate m71
Konad stamping polish in black

P.S. excuse the imperfect stamps! i'm new at it so i'm still practicing


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous! This reminds me of MAC Style Warriors!!_

 
Me 2!  I am late to the Konad party but this thread is very inspiring.  Thanks to all of you ladies for posting your creative and beautiful designs and how-to's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have been wondering for a long time how people were doing these designs--this is such a cool process.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks like the Konad nail polish works the best for the designs?  Are there any other polish brands that work as well?  Looks like color coat underneath can be any brand so more varieties of color!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_It looks like the Konad nail polish works the best for the designs?  Are there any other polish brands that work as well?  Looks like color coat underneath can be any brand so more varieties of color!



_

 
Bottom coat can be anything.

As far as I know/have heard China Glaze works alright as a Konad np substitute but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_It looks like the Konad nail polish works the best for the designs?  Are there any other polish brands that work as well?  Looks like color coat underneath can be any brand so more varieties of color!



_

 

Welcome to the chaos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a great reference for non-Konad polishes that work well to stamp:
Polish  Sasse's Stamping Stampede

I recommend shimmers and chromes for stamping but you may find cremes that work well too!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_





China Glaze IV, plates m45 & m56_

 
Way too cute!


----------



## renaissancegirl (Aug 9, 2010)

http://img.makeupalley.com/9/2/9/8/1724432.JPG

Rimmel Steel Grey, BM20, OPI Catch Me in your Net


----------



## raynebeau2 (Aug 17, 2010)

i can't wait to buy a kit and try konad


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow these are all so pretty! Thanks for sharing. I definately need to start Konad-ing!


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 21, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Monster plates? I saw a nail blogger talk about them and they were pretty good. It seems they only come in a set of 21 plates from Amazon


----------



## Daph_ (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Has anyone tried the Monster plates? I saw a nail blogger talk about them and they were pretty good. It seems they only come in a set of 21 plates from Amazon_

 
Bundle Monster plates work just as well for stamping as Konad, the only difference is the size of the full nail designs (smaller, because there are six full nail designs instead of five on Konad plates) and the edges, which are really really sharp.

I have them as well and I think they're great value for money - 17.99 for 21 plates is cheap!


----------



## Daph_ (Aug 31, 2010)

Some Bundle Monster Stamping:






Color Club Worth The Risque, stamped with Color Club Wild At Heart and BM20





Essie Decadent Diva, mattified with Essie MAY and stamped with ChG Millennium and BM15


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 2, 2010)

Posted it in the NOTD thread, but might as well post it here as it is stamping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Orly Lollipop stamped with ChG Harmony and imageplate M60


----------



## Flaminbird (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Daph for your pics and review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I definately will get myself a set when I can


----------



## pinkita (Sep 8, 2010)

nyx is me in other spanish forum

opi dulce de leche
Konad black


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 8, 2010)

ChG Dorothy Who? stamped with ChG Millennium and M70


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 28, 2010)

China Glaze Golden Spurs stamped with Wet n Wild Black Creme and BM11


----------



## bubbleheart (Oct 3, 2010)

I only recently got the bundle monster set - I have to say Im pretty happy with it for $20 because I always had such a hard time buying konads for $6-7 when I only ever really wanted one or maybe two designs on each plate.  This way I got a whole bunch of decent ones for the price of a few konads.  They stamp pretty well too - no complaints.  I just need to get myself into the mood to sit down and stamp - Im still fairly beginner so it takes a while, esp with the full nail ones.


----------



## pinkita (Oct 4, 2010)

ogre-the-top blue (opi)


----------



## Chupla (Oct 14, 2010)

i really want to get this !


----------



## caterine22 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a huge problem with this plates...nail polish just doesn`t stay on the stamp...it irritates me...aaaaah...will do more practice...


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 16, 2010)

caterine22 said:


> I have a huge problem with this plates...nail polish just doesn`t stay on the stamp...it irritates me...aaaaah...will do more practice...



 	Are you having issues with the bundle monster plates?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jan 5, 2011)

I did not post for such a long time But I am back!


----------



## sass000 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's a Konad manicure I did a couple of weeks ago...





  	Milani Hi-Res w/Pure Ice Silver Mercedes (BM03)


----------



## Polaris (Apr 3, 2011)

I just ordered my konad kit!  I can't wait to get it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got Kit C so start my collection.  I'll post up pictures once I get it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

Polaris said:


> I just ordered my konad kit!  I can't wait to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	yay! we look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently got the original Bundle Monster set from Amazon, I like them. Nail stamping is so cool! I love having such fun nails.  I know Bundle Monster came out with a second set too and I have heard good reviews of those as well. I don't know it if has already been mentioned in this thread, but Miss80Million on Youtube does lots of nail stamping videos! 

  	http://www.youtube.com/user/Miss80Million


----------



## bps117 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got mine from a B2C website, lovely, and really love them.


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 22, 2011)

Love this thread! This is my first attempt at a full nail design, this is M69 with China Glaze Refresh-
  	mint as the base and Illamasqua MILF. I wanted something really subtle especially as I am still getting to grips with things


----------



## shopgirl16 (Oct 15, 2011)

where can I get that drawer organizer I cant seem to find it


----------



## KrisR (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been lusting after some more Konad plates after acquiring some on vacation.  I got the sampler kit for $50.  They're so damned expensive I haven't been able to get any more...I was cruising pinterest and saw the prettiest stamped mani and in the description they mentioned using Red Angel plates so I looked up.  They are reasonably priced to my gleeful surprise!  21 piece set for $12.99!  Low and behold down there under the description there were MORE plates, by even more companies.  There are plates by Red Angel, SHANY, Bundle Monster, MASH, Salon, I just went back to get the names of all the companies and found a GIGANTIC plate by Cheeky, 267 designs for $25.01. No full nail and only a few tips but damn!  And then there are the plates by no name, just "Set of 25 Nail ART Image Stamp Plates Polish Stamping Mixed Designs Set Kit."  One set of 21 for $10.99 and a set of 25 plates for $11.99.  You can't beat that with a stick.  I'm sure they won't be of the same quality as the Konad plates but you know what?  I'll never know that because I'll never be able to afford them anyway!!   All of these prices are from Amazon.com, btw.  So, stamping is not one of those things left for those that have more money than the rest of us, we can play too!!!  I'm so excited, next week I'm ordering both of the generic sets.


----------



## ziggy (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes! I've been hearing more and more about nail art stamping! Looks like nails are really taking hold of becoming the #1 beauty accessory for 2012. There are so many patterns! SOO  MANY!

  	I used to try doing checkered patterns with my nails years ago and it would take me almost 3 hours! Gave up after that. Looks like this will really solve a few problems now


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you know for the life of me I couldn't get the hang of this. I ended up swapping all my stuff away. Now I'm thinking I wouldn't mind giving it another go...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am back


----------



## NellyOg (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello Nailart Lovers!
  I find an article about an app, which allows you to post or take a picture and then the company will send you that photo on nail stickers! Is that cool? What do you think?? http://fashionbi.com/newspaper/turn-your-photos-into-nail-polish-stickers


----------

